# "If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?



## Stainmaster

I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.

If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.





*"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*


----------



## Sherry

This goal should be met by 16?? So when should they start.....12,13,14.....you're a dumb mother fucker.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Stainmaster said:


> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*



So.. what are you saying.. suicide revolves around sex...?


----------



## Samson

Stainmaster said:


> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.



It would be easier just to have everyone begin dieing at age 30.


----------



## dilloduck

Samson said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be easier just to have everyone begin dieing at age 30.
Click to expand...


See ?  riots DO solve a lot of problems.


----------



## rdean

Oh no!!

What does it mean if you've never had "gay" sex????

We're doomed!!


----------



## rdean

Samson said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be easier just to have everyone begin dieing at age 30.
Click to expand...


Follow the Republican health care plan and they will.


----------



## Lumpy 1

rdean said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be easier just to have everyone begin dieing at age 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Follow the Republican health care plan and they will.
Click to expand...


----------



## random3434

*"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem? "*

Using the term "kid" isn't helping your cause there stainmatters.


Fail.


----------



## dilloduck

Lumpy 1 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be easier just to have everyone begin dieing at age 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the Republican health care plan and they will.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's Rdean---he can't help it.


----------



## Sherry

Your thread is about to get a lot less traffic.


----------



## Lumpy 1

dilloduck said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the Republican health care plan and they will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Rdean---he can't help it.
Click to expand...


Pea Party Democrats... shezz


----------



## Madeline

Stainmaster said:


> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*



I graduated high school in the early 1970's.  My Junior and Senior years, I was close friends with a gay student, a male.  I was the ONLY friend he had.  People shunned him, and I am sure he endured much worse when I wasn't there.  He wrote gorgeous poetry -- about _suicide._  I truely think if he had not had the acceptance of at least _one_ human/peer, he would have died.

We never spoke about his sexuality.  In those days, I did not have the language or social grace to do so, to let him know that he was not only okay by me, but 100% normal and healthy.

We NEED gay teachers.  Gay kidlets need to see that there are gay adults they can trust, who are safe to be around and who have happy and successful lives "despite" their sexuality.

I do not know whether I agree with Stainmaster's proposal.  I took a class in college on Human Sexuality, but it dealt with the social implications of sex, not techniques.  I don't really think we need to teach kidlets how to have anal sex, etc.

But while we stick our heads in the sand, or up our asses, kidlets in _middle school_ are contracting deadly cancers of the throat, mouth or lips from HPV due to oral sex.  Teen pregnancy rates are soaring.  HIV infection rates are up.

We indulge the *anti-sexual hysteria mobs *at the expense of our kidlets and our society.  It is cowardly for any group of humans to sacrifice its children in any dispute...especially one on how "valuable" sexual ignorance is to a few.


----------



## rdean

Lumpy 1 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rdean---he can't help it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pea Party Democrats... shezz
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, I thought the Republican health care plan was "Die Quickly".  If it isn't, I wonder why they didn't change their policies?


----------



## dilloduck

rdean said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rdean---he can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pea Party Democrats... shezz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I thought the Republican health care plan was "Die Quickly".  If it isn't, I wonder why they didn't change their policies?
Click to expand...


(hint: every thread isn't about politics)
hope that helps


----------



## eagleseven

Stainmaster said:


> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.


It would also increase the teenage pregnancy rate, and the prevalence of sexually transmitted infections.



Stainmaster said:


> Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.


After having meaningless sex or getting [someone] pregnant?


----------



## Lumpy 1

I suspect Stainmaster is fairly young and doesn't have children.... and the stain has more to do with the bedding..


----------



## Douger

That's easy.
Convert them all to Catholicism.


----------



## woodjack

Stainmaster said:


> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qew2vyyjHsI]YouTube - Southpark Cartman joins nambla (funny)[/ame]

 I can't think of anything else to say shock


----------



## Douger

woodjack said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qew2vyyjHsI]YouTube - Southpark Cartman joins nambla (funny)[/ame]
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say shock
Click to expand...

That's becuzz yer a gutless Murkin.
American idol is on. Go watch.


----------



## woodjack

Douger said:


> woodjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qew2vyyjHsI]YouTube - Southpark Cartman joins nambla (funny)[/ame]
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say shock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's becuzz yer a gutless Murkin.
> American idol is on. Go watch.
Click to expand...



Geesh the nambla president speakiths.  Are you on to buggering farm animals now?


----------



## Douger

woodjack said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Southpark Cartman joins nambla (funny)
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say shock
> 
> 
> 
> That's becuzz yer a gutless Murkin.
> American idol is on. Go watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Geesh the nambla president speakiths.  Are you on to buggering farm animals now?
Click to expand...

I alwayz wondered that myself.
No family
Preferably filling the air in a house trailers tirez ?
Hey. We all have fetishes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How is a kid not having sex by 16 StairMatters problem? 

Does he spend a lot of time at school yard and playgrounds looking for little friends of either sex?  

One of the Creepiest Threads Ever


----------



## mudwhistle

Stainmaster said:


> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*



So which would you suggest first. Gay sex so the kid will be permanently screwed up for life or straight sex?

Personally I think the longer a kid goes without having sex the better. 

Kids need their childhood. It helps them learn how to deal with the stress filled life that adulthood can become. The worst thing you can do is have them worrying about getting laid when they hit their peak hormonal period somewhere around 15-17 yrs old. 

They need to settle down before they start nailing some tail. Ask any kid who started getting laid when they were 12 and they will tell you that they wish they had waited. Many times they also started experimenting with illegal drugs at the same time. Some of them got into other illegal activities as well. What's wrong with letting them be a kid?


----------



## Si modo

Stainmaster said:


> ....
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  ....


Like sex crimes are all about sex.  

Idiot.


----------



## editec

Don't most kids already have sex by 16?

As far as training them?

Half the fun of early sex is learning how to do it well.


----------



## Samson

editec said:


> Don't most kids already have sex by 16?
> 
> As far as training them?
> 
> Half the fun of early sex is learning how to do it well.



You had a much more interesting childhood than I did.


----------



## Si modo

Samson said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't most kids already have sex by 16?
> 
> As far as training them?
> 
> Half the fun of early sex is learning how to do it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a much more interesting childhood than I did.
Click to expand...

Than I, too.


----------



## Samson

Si modo said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't most kids already have sex by 16?
> 
> As far as training them?
> 
> Half the fun of early sex is learning how to do it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a much more interesting childhood than I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Than I, too.
Click to expand...


Well, we can console ourselves with the knowledge that we probably made up for our lack of sexual experience with having done more algebra than the average 16 year old.


----------



## Si modo

Samson said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had a much more interesting childhood than I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Than I, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we can console ourselves with the knowledge that we probably made up for our lack of sexual experience with having done more algebra than the average 16 year old.
Click to expand...

  Sad.


----------



## Samson

Si modo said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Than I, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we can console ourselves with the knowledge that we probably made up for our lack of sexual experience with having done more algebra than the average 16 year old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

What a creepy thread.


----------



## bodecea

Stainmaster said:


> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*



Actually, girls married early...boys did not....it was customary for there to be a big gap in ages...even 10 to 20 years if not more.   Why?   Because boys were expected to be able to support a family before marriage....that meant they were men in their mid-20s or more beforehand.


----------



## Samson

bodecea said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, girls married early...boys did not....it was customary for there to be a big gap in ages...even 10 to 20 years if not more.   Why?   Because boys were expected to be able to support a family before marriage....that meant they were men in their mid-20s or more beforehand.
Click to expand...






With your math, 25 year olds - 20 years = 5 year old brides.



25 - 10 = 15 year old brides, which makes more sense.

We also need to remember that everyone used to live on farms, so mammalian reproduction wasn't much of a mystery.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Here's what StainsMatter really looks like


----------



## xsited1

Stainmaster said:


> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*



      

Troll post rating:  10


----------



## Madeline

Lumpy 1 said:


> I suspect Stainmaster is fairly young and doesn't have children.... and the stain has more to do with the bedding..



Lumpy that comment was beneath your usual dignity.  Since when is a young person's POV without value?  Where would the incisveness, or energy to batter against injustice, or outrage at older folks' complacency come from, if not from the young?

Every stage of life has its benefits and detriments.  Hopefully as we pass through them we remain positive and continue to contribute...but we cannot give at 50 what we could at 19.  And secretly, all of us in our 50's envy the young, at least at times.  Believe me, they aren't the _least_ bit envious of _us._  Most young folks don't even believe we 50-somethings are still having sex!  LOL.

And wet dreams are _great_ Lumpy.  I've begun having them myself...I am amazed we aren't all asking our MDs for medically-induced comas so we can wet dream 24/7/365!  Myself, I have my appointment coming up for next week...ROFL.

If you disagree with someone's POV, it's better to address the *POV* than to engage in ad hominem attacks meant to shame them for having stated it.


----------



## Sherry

Madeline said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect Stainmaster is fairly young and doesn't have children.... and the stain has more to do with the bedding..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy that comment was beneath your usual dignity.  Since when is a young person's POV without value?  Where would the incisveness, or energy to batter against injustice, or outrage at older folks' complacency come from, if not from the young?
> 
> Every stage of life has its benefits and detriments.  Hopefully as we pass through them we remain positive and continue to contribute...but we cannot give at 50 what we could at 19.  And secretly, all of us in our 50's envy the young, at least at times.  Believe me, they aren't the _least_ bit envious of _us._  Most young folks don't even believe we 50-somethings are still having sex!  LOL.
> 
> And wet dreams are _great_ Lumpy.  I've begun having them myself...I am amazed we aren't all asking our MDs for medically-induced comas so we can wet dream 24/7/365!  Myself, I have my appointment coming up for next week...ROFL.
> 
> If you disagree with someone's POV, it's better to address the *POV* than to engage in ad hominem attacks meant to shame them for having stated it.
Click to expand...


I think Lump made a fair observation in that most parents would have a different POV.


----------



## tigerbob

Stainmaster said:


> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  *A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.*
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*



So you're sort of suggesting something similar to that scene in 'She's having a baby' when Kevin Bacon and Elizabeth McGovern are doing it and her parents are sitting at the end of the bed, Dad wearing a miner's helment with the light turned on, and dialog that goes something like...

Dad:  Get your ass a bit higher, kid.
Mom:  Oh, he knows what he's doing.
Dad:  Clearly not.

And this should happen somewhere in early teens?


----------



## Stainmaster

tigerbob said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  *A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.*
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're sort of suggesting something similar to that scene in 'She's having a baby' when Kevin Bacon and Elizabeth McGovern are doing it and her parents are sitting at the end of the bed, Dad wearing a miner's helment with the light turned on, and dialog that goes something like...
> 
> Dad:  Get your ass a bit higher, kid.
> Mom:  Oh, he knows what he's doing.
> Dad:  Clearly not.
> 
> And this should happen somewhere in early teens?
Click to expand...


Not at all.  The professional therapists would be involved on the scene.  The parents would know what was happening and would be supportive.  The initial awkwardness of sex could be resolved, and get the kids on the road to healthy sexuality as adults.

For years in Europe fathers took their sons to brothels for this reason.  It looks like something that has been lost, and not modernized for the twenty first century.


----------



## Stainmaster

rdean said:


> Oh no!!
> 
> What does it mean if you've never had "gay" sex????
> 
> We're doomed!!



Not so funny when a married person with children discovers they are gay, and comes out at an older age.


----------



## random3434

Stainmaster said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!
> 
> What does it mean if you've never had "gay" sex????
> 
> We're doomed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so funny when a married person with children discovers they are gay, and comes out at an older age.
Click to expand...


Stainmatters, I hate to break it to you, but anyone that is truly gay isn't going to "discover it" as an older adult. They've always known it, but have suppressed/hidden their true desires to try to fit into a society that doesn't accept them for who they are. Thus, so many gay men/women getting married/having children, then finally being brave enough to come out of the closet to who they really are.

Or, in the latest case of some GOP Politician, getting caught with a gay prostitute!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/116393-another-antigay-republican-caught.html


----------



## Samson

Stainmaster said:


> Not at all.  The professional therapists would be involved on the scene.  The parents would know what was happening and would be supportive.  The initial awkwardness of sex could be resolved, and get the kids on the road to healthy sexuality as adults.
> 
> For years in Europe fathers took their sons to brothels for this reason.  It looks like something that has been lost, and not modernized for the twenty first century.



This sounds like a service that the government should provide.

Do you have any evidence that European fathers taking their sons to brothels to "get kids on the road to healty sexuality as adults" actually worked?

Without empiricle data, I'd say it created men with dual, and nothing like "healthy sexuality" as husbands would frequent brothels for sex, leaving their wives at home to fend for themselves.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!
> 
> What does it mean if you've never had "gay" sex????
> 
> We're doomed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so funny when a married person with children discovers they are gay, and comes out at an older age.
Click to expand...


I'll bet the children are relieved their parent didn't have gay sex and figure it out before they were conceived.


----------



## Madeline

Stainmaster said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  *A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.*
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're sort of suggesting something similar to that scene in 'She's having a baby' when Kevin Bacon and Elizabeth McGovern are doing it and her parents are sitting at the end of the bed, Dad wearing a miner's helment with the light turned on, and dialog that goes something like...
> 
> Dad:  Get your ass a bit higher, kid.
> Mom:  Oh, he knows what he's doing.
> Dad:  Clearly not.
> 
> And this should happen somewhere in early teens?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  The professional therapists would be involved on the scene.  The parents would know what was happening and would be supportive.  The initial awkwardness of sex could be resolved, and get the kids on the road to healthy sexuality as adults.
> 
> For years in Europe fathers took their sons to brothels for this reason.  It looks like something that has been lost, and not modernized for the twenty first century.
Click to expand...


Stainmaster, do you realize the irony of this post?  Brothels are not staffed by animated dolls.  The whores are real people, usually exploited -- how the fuck does a trip to a brothel teach a young person how to screw with passion or love or trust?

Men who learn to screw by buying a whore's time are more likely to learn to rape -- or _knit mittens_ -- than they are to be any damned good in bed, at least if the chick's POV matters.

P.S.  Most porn is also utter bullshit.


----------



## chanel

Not sure about the stats on this, but I imagine straight boys being butt fucked in middle school may be the number one cause of suicide.

Sick muthafucka.


----------



## LuckyDan

chanel said:


> Not sure about the stats on this, but I imagine straight boys being butt fucked in middle school may be the number one cause of suicide.
> 
> Sick muthafucka.


 
But there would be professional therapists involved -on scene_ professional therapists._ They would resolve the initial awkwardness. And, I presume, have plenty of ice packs on hand.

And don't forget that, for decades, 19th centruy British boarding schools were hotbeds of adolescent homosexual rape. This could be modernized for the 21st century. And parents would be supportive.


----------



## PixieStix

CrusaderFrank said:


> What a creepy thread.



It really is creepy. But from all I have seen about SM's posts, it is what we will get from him


----------



## geauxtohell

Here's a novel idea:  teach reproduction where it should be taught:  in biology class to 5th and 6th graders as part of the natural process of life.  Include the relevant anatomy, endocrinology, microbiology, genetics, and health issues (for the appropriate levels).

De-mystify a natural process so that kids don't think that it's something other than what it is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?"


----------



## Stainmaster

CrusaderFrank said:


> "If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?"



Actually it is possible.  Even experts do not know all the influences of childhood, and how they effect us as adults.  Sex is the most important motivator in most peoples lives, and we spend less effort explaining it than we do how to drive an automobile.


----------



## eagleseven

Sigmund Freud approves of this thread.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stainmaster said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is possible.  Even experts do not know all the influences of childhood, and how they effect us as adults.  Sex is the most important motivator in most peoples lives, and we spend less effort explaining it than we do how to drive an automobile.
Click to expand...


Have you talked to a trained therapist?


----------



## Stainmaster

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is possible.  Even experts do not know all the influences of childhood, and how they effect us as adults.  Sex is the most important motivator in most peoples lives, and we spend less effort explaining it than we do how to drive an automobile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you talked to a trained therapist?
Click to expand...


Actually, I know people with experience and degrees.  I am only answering you because I want to see what kind of a come back you have.  Human sexuality is a critical element to Maslow's pyramid of need theory.  Let's see how you can do with Maslow.

*From Wiki.  Maslow's hierarchy of needs is a theory in psychology, proposed by Abraham Maslow in his 1943 paper A Theory of Human Motivation.[2] Maslow subsequently extended the idea to include his observations of humans' innate curiosity. His theories parallel many other theories of human Developmental psychology, all of which focus on describing the stages of growth in humans.*


----------



## chanel

I believe love was one of Maslows "needs" as well. How about teaching that as a prerequisite to butt sex ed?


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> This goal should be met by 16?? So when should they start.....12,13,14.....you're a dumb mother fucker.



At what age is puberty?  That is nature's way of letting us know what time it is.  If you have any teenage kids - get them to the therapist now.


----------



## Stainmaster

Samson said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be easier just to have everyone begin dieing at age 30.
Click to expand...


After watching _Logan's Run_ on Turner Classic, I might be inclined to agree with you.  Our culture prefers to live in "fairy tales," such as those offered by education, government, religion, and the mass media instead of dealing with matters like sex or death in a straight-forward manner.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goal should be met by 16?? So when should they start.....12,13,14.....you're a dumb mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what age is puberty?  That is nature's way of letting us know what time it is.  If you have any teenage kids - get them to the therapist now.
Click to expand...


Hey you twisted fucking pervert, leave my kids out of this.


----------



## Stainmaster

eagleseven said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> It would also increase the teenage pregnancy rate, and the prevalence of sexually transmitted infections........
Click to expand...


One would not want to cloud the issue of sex by bringing up the issue birth control.  How are things over at *Immaculate Corruption*?????


----------



## eagleseven

Stainmaster said:


> Oh sooooooooooooo true.  One would not want to cloud the issue of sex by bringing up the issue birth control.  How are things over at *Immaculate Corruption*?????


You _know_ socal has an HIV problem.

SoCalHivTest.com - Instant HIV Testing in Southern California

Bitching about the Pope won't stop the burning during urination.


----------



## Stainmaster

Lumpy 1 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.. what are you saying.. suicide revolves around sex...?
Click to expand...


I can't answer that, but we do know that suicide relates to depression which continues to increase among teens.  No one has yet effectively argued against Sigmund Frued that sex is usually the primary motivator.


----------



## Stainmaster

Lumpy 1 said:


> I suspect Stainmaster is fairly young and doesn't have children.... and the stain has more to do with the bedding..



First, my user name has nothing to do with anything sexual.

Say what you will.  I am under 30, and a lot closer to teen puberty, apparently, than you are.  Just what we need a bunch of oldies with their dried up bodies telling us about sex.  If you have kids, I'll bet their a mess unless they've written you off already.

Gay, straight we don't care.  Find out what makes you happy, and as long as it doesn't get someone hurt. enjoy yourself.  We see what a body looks like at age 40, 50, or 60.  We see the pathetic lengths some go to to look young.  Especially here in California.

Even my grandpop tells me to be safe, be reasonable, and enjoy your young body while you have it for romance or pleasure.  And, I do.


----------



## Stainmaster

Si modo said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> Like sex crimes are all about sex.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Yes, sex crimes are about sex.  No one said "ALL about sex." Now this is the kind of guy who ends up with gay kids, and does not know how it happened.  IT IS YOUR ATTITUDE.  I feel sorry for a teenager who would come to Si modo with a sex question, and get the response that they are and* "idiot."*


----------



## eagleseven

Stainmaster said:


> I feel sorry for a teenager who would come to Si modo with a sex question, and get the response that they are and* "idiot."*


I feel sorry for a teenage who would come to Stainmaster with a sex question, and then goes out to have a one-night-stand.


----------



## Stainmaster

woodjack said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qew2vyyjHsI]YouTube - Southpark Cartman joins nambla (funny)[/ame]
> 
> I can't think of anything else to say shock
Click to expand...


Oh man, you blew my gig.  I was saving the point that young teens are all over the web, some are in USMB, and perhaps reading this thread.  If I were a teen reading this, I would dump these "holy, know-it-alls" in a minute on every subject.  However, I would add that it is important to find out exactly what "safe sex" is, before experimenting and enjoying!  There are too many problems associated with adulthood to have to play catch-up with sex.  

These chaste adults are pushing their own kids into sexual liberation which was my point in this thread! 

*Following is a animated contemporary approach to teen sex.  Their opinions are the important reviews of this utube.*

safe sex​


----------



## Stainmaster

xsited1 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll post rating:  10
Click to expand...


Funny how easy it is to spot those whose sexual satisfaction comes from self-manipulation.  Try it with someone else, you might like it.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Stainmaster said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.. what are you saying.. suicide revolves around sex...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't answer that, but we do know that suicide relates to depression which continues to increase among teens.  No one has yet effectively argued against Sigmund Frued that sex is usually the primary motivator.
Click to expand...


There is another perspective that you may consider.. Young people aren't prepared for the emotional turmoil that sex creates. I could go into examples but I'm sure you could figure the situations out.

 I have teenagers and I have young adults that have rode the emotional roller coaster. From my perspective the longer they put off the sexual, emotional turmoil of sexual entanglement the better off they are to handle it and arrive at a mature perspective of their own..


----------



## Stainmaster

mudwhistle said:


> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> So which would you suggest first. Gay sex so the kid will be permanently screwed up for life or straight sex?
> 
> Personally I think the longer a kid goes without having sex the better.
> 
> Kids need their childhood. It helps them learn how to deal with the stress filled life that adulthood can become. The worst thing you can do is have them worrying about getting laid when they hit their peak hormonal period somewhere around 15-17 yrs old.
> 
> They need to settle down before they start nailing some tail. Ask any kid who started getting laid when they were 12 and they will tell you that they wish they had waited. Many times they also started experimenting with illegal drugs at the same time. Some of them got into other illegal activities as well. What's wrong with letting them be a kid?



My bedroom was directly above my parents when I was thirteen.  I was thrashing around, got an erection, and had my first ejaculation.  My mother came in to see if I was alright.  As I was telling what happened, she sent for my father.  Now, it was a family conference which ended with my father mumbling about my changing young body.  It would have been a lot easier if he had just told me my sex life was beginning, and the equipment was working.  The stories my friends heard would have been funny if they were not so sad.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> My bedroom was directly above my parents when I was thirteen.  I was thrashing around, got an erection, and had my first ejaculation.  My mother came in to see if I was alright.  As I was telling what happened, she sent for my father.  Now, it was a family conference which ended with my father mumbling about my changing young body.  It would have been a lot easier if he had just told me my sex life was beginning, and the equipment was working.  The stories my friends heard would have been funny if they were not so sad.



Your mommy discovered you masturbating and it resulted in a family conference??


----------



## eagleseven

Lumpy 1 said:


> There is another perspective that you may consider.. Young people aren't prepared for the emotional turmoil that sex creates. I could go into examples but I'm sure you could figure the situations out.
> 
> I have teenagers and I have young adults that have rode the emotional roller coaster. From my perspective the longer they put off the sexual, emotional turmoil of sexual entanglement the better off they are to handle it and arrive at a mature perspective of their own..


Indeed.

Our sexual organs finish maturing 10 years before our brains do.


----------



## Stainmaster

Echo Zulu said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!
> 
> What does it mean if you've never had "gay" sex????
> 
> We're doomed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so funny when a married person with children discovers they are gay, and comes out at an older age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stainmatters, I hate to break it to you, but anyone that is truly gay isn't going to "discover it" as an older adult. They've always known it, but have suppressed/hidden their true desires to try to fit into a society that doesn't accept them for who they are. Thus, so many gay men/women getting married/having children, then finally being brave enough to come out of the closet to who they really are.
> 
> Or, in the latest case of some GOP Politician, getting caught with a gay prostitute!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/116393-another-antigay-republican-caught.html
Click to expand...


I am sorry, I could not find where you are from in your profile.  I am from Southern California, stories like this are frequently in the news.  The fact that human sexuality is not resolved in a healthy fashion during the teen years is a disgrace to our species and culture.  A lot of people are getting hurt, and little progress toward resolving the problem is being made. * Again, we give more training to a teen about driving a car than we do about sex.*


----------



## Stainmaster

Samson said:


> This sounds like a service that the government should provide.
> 
> Do you have any evidence that European fathers taking their sons to brothels to "get kids on the road to healty sexuality as adults" actually worked?
> 
> Without empiricle data, I'd say it created men with dual, and nothing like "healthy sexuality" as husbands would frequent brothels for sex, leaving their wives at home to fend for themselves.



One minute you are right on target, and the next you are a little scary.  These are concepts anyone who goes to a movie or reads cartoons would grasp.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Stainmaster said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect Stainmaster is fairly young and doesn't have children.... and the stain has more to do with the bedding..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, my user name has nothing to do with anything sexual.
> 
> Say what you will.  I am under 30, and a lot closer to teen puberty, apparently, than you are.  Just what we need a bunch of oldies with their dried up bodies telling us about sex.  If you have kids, I'll bet their a mess unless they've written you off already.
> 
> Gay, straight we don't care.  Find out what makes you happy, and as long as it doesn't get someone hurt. enjoy yourself.  We see what a body looks like at age 40, 50, or 60.  We see the pathetic lengths some go to to look young.  Especially here in California.
> 
> Even my grandpop tells me to be safe, be reasonable, and enjoy your young body while you have it for romance or pleasure.  And, I do.
Click to expand...


Funny.. every generation feels like the sex their having is different than the past, it's just comical. I grew up during the so-called sexual revolution and let me tell you sex was available with ease and there were only 3 flavors of STD's, also you couldn't die from it..

 I wasn't the least bit interested in gay sex with women being so soft and cuddly but I'm certain I was with more women in a month than you'll be with in your whole life. I'll just add this though, I've found sex/love far more satisfying and fulfilling with one terrific women than my silly persuites of youth.


----------



## eagleseven

Stainmaster said:


> These are concepts anyone who *goes to a movie or reads cartoons* would grasp.


This is your problem.

Life &#8800; Hollywood

Life &#8800; &#8800; Porn


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bedroom was directly above my parents when I was thirteen.  I was thrashing around, got an erection, and had my first ejaculation.  My mother came in to see if I was alright.  As I was telling what happened, she sent for my father.  Now, it was a family conference which ended with my father mumbling about my changing young body.  It would have been a lot easier if he had just told me my sex life was beginning, and the equipment was working.  The stories my friends heard would have been funny if they were not so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mommy discovered you masturbating and it resulted in a family conference??
Click to expand...


No wonder stainedmattress is so screwed up over sex.. And I still think he is jealous because of our life experiences that he knows he may never have.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bedroom was directly above my parents when I was thirteen.  I was thrashing around, got an erection, and had my first ejaculation.  My mother came in to see if I was alright.  As I was telling what happened, she sent for my father.  Now, it was a family conference which ended with my father mumbling about my changing young body.  It would have been a lot easier if he had just told me my sex life was beginning, and the equipment was working.  The stories my friends heard would have been funny if they were not so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mommy discovered you masturbating and it resulted in a family conference??
Click to expand...


No, well there is a bit more.  After a Boy Scout meeting a friend showed me a picture of a naked woman form _Playboy_ magazine under a street light.  It was the first I had ever seen.  At home in bed I was thrashing around in the sheets.  I had an erection, and did not know what it was.  There was no need to masturbate, it just happened with that picture in my mind.  It was not fun, it was confusing.  What would you expect in a family where your father is a Deacon and an Elder in the Presbyterian church.  The family conference was humiliating, and today I am agnostic.


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bedroom was directly above my parents when I was thirteen.  I was thrashing around, got an erection, and had my first ejaculation.  My mother came in to see if I was alright.  As I was telling what happened, she sent for my father.  Now, it was a family conference which ended with my father mumbling about my changing young body.  It would have been a lot easier if he had just told me my sex life was beginning, and the equipment was working.  The stories my friends heard would have been funny if they were not so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mommy discovered you masturbating and it resulted in a family conference??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No wonder stainedmattress is so screwed up over sex.. And I still think he is jealous because of our life experiences that he knows he may never have.
Click to expand...


You know Ollie the last time I answered one of your posts, you were very preoccupied with how important you are, and warned me to watch my step.  In that post we both responded in a civil manner.  

Now here we are again.  You are running your keyboard like a Tea Bagger.  My great-grandpop was a 32nd degree Mason, a lifelong member of the American Legion, and and a WWII vet.  There was a guy worthy of respect, and I remember him sharing things about us men and sex before I hit puberty.  His favorite was, "When it comes to alcohol, tobacco, and women, be reasonable."

Now you come along, just another loud mouth know-it-all, probably part of a generation that was too stupid to figure out that the wealthy took a nice ride through the depression, and you were not smart enough to realize Japan and Germany were headed for war.  The mess this country is in, not to mention the condition of human sexuality, is due in a big part to your generation.  Your advice has been written off by those under 30, and probably others as well.  Don't ruin our good time with our bodies because you wasted yours.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bedroom was directly above my parents when I was thirteen.  I was thrashing around, got an erection, and had my first ejaculation.  My mother came in to see if I was alright.  As I was telling what happened, she sent for my father.  Now, it was a family conference which ended with my father mumbling about my changing young body.  It would have been a lot easier if he had just told me my sex life was beginning, and the equipment was working.  The stories my friends heard would have been funny if they were not so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mommy discovered you masturbating and it resulted in a family conference??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, well there is a bit more.  After a Boy Scout meeting a friend showed me a picture of a naked woman form _Playboy_ magazine under a street light.  It was the first I had ever seen.  At home in bed I was thrashing around in the sheets.  I had an erection, and did not know what it was.  There was no need to masturbate, it just happened with that picture in my mind.  It was not fun, it was confusing.  What would you expect in a family where your father is a Deacon and an Elder in the Presbyterian church.  The family conference was humiliating, and today I am agnostic.
Click to expand...


So you have your fuckin' balls in a bunch because your parents didn't walk you through, step by step, that your weiner was going to unexpectedly explode. You're a sheltered little shit to think that such an experience is so worthy of being traumatized for life.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mommy discovered you masturbating and it resulted in a family conference??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder stainedmattress is so screwed up over sex.. And I still think he is jealous because of our life experiences that he knows he may never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Ollie the last time I answered one of your posts, you were very preoccupied with how important you are, and warned me to watch my step.  In that post we both responded in a civil manner.
> 
> Now here we are again.  You are running your keyboard like a Tea Bagger.  My great-grandpop was a 32nd degree Mason, a lifelong member of the American Legion, and and a WWII vet.  There was a guy worthy of respect, and I remember him sharing things about us men and sex before I hit puberty.  His favorite was, "When it comes to alcohol, tobacco, and women, be reasonable."
> 
> *Now you come along, just another loud mouth know-it-all, probably part of a generation that was too stupid to figure out that the wealthy took a nice ride through the depression, and you were not smart enough to realize Japan and Germany were headed for war.  The mess this country is in, not to mention the condition of human sexuality, is due in a big part to your generation. * Your advice has been written off by those under 30, and probably others as well.  Don't ruin our good time with our bodies because you wasted yours.
Click to expand...


You little ass fucker, you're on your way to being the first poster I initiate neg rep towards.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mommy discovered you masturbating and it resulted in a family conference??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder stainedmattress is so screwed up over sex.. And I still think he is jealous because of our life experiences that he knows he may never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Ollie the last time I answered one of your posts, you were very preoccupied with how important you are, and warned me to watch my step.  In that post we both responded in a civil manner.
> 
> Now here we are again.  You are running your keyboard like a Tea Bagger.  My great-grandpop was a 32nd degree Mason, a lifelong member of the American Legion, and and a WWII vet.  There was a guy worthy of respect, and I remember him sharing things about us men and sex before I hit puberty.  His favorite was, "When it comes to alcohol, tobacco, and women, be reasonable."
> 
> Now you come along, just another loud mouth know-it-all, probably part of a generation that was too stupid to figure out that the wealthy took a nice ride through the depression, and you were not smart enough to realize Japan and Germany were headed for war.  The mess this country is in, not to mention the condition of human sexuality, is due in a big part to your generation.  Your advice has been written off by those under 30, and probably others as well.  Don't ruin our good time with our bodies because you wasted yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You think you are something, First off I have never claimed to be any more important than anyone else. I have never claimed anything that I wasn't and normally only talk about myself if some qualification I have  loans some credence to the post.
> 
> Now I am not a know it all and have admitted my ignorance on some subjects, in fact i have never claimed to be an expert on anything. Just as you are wrong about my generation. I was born well after the end of WW2. As I'm sure most member of this board were.
> 
> Now I wouldn't want to ruin any ones physical good time. And trust me I never wasted my body. Of course I do believe that you have nothing to say about how to raise a child because you probably still are one, and more than likely will probably end up making  the forty year old virgin look experienced.
> 
> BTW, What does bragging about your Grandfather have to do with anything?
Click to expand...


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mommy discovered you masturbating and it resulted in a family conference??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, well there is a bit more.  After a Boy Scout meeting a friend showed me a picture of a naked woman form _Playboy_ magazine under a street light.  It was the first I had ever seen.  At home in bed I was thrashing around in the sheets.  I had an erection, and did not know what it was.  There was no need to masturbate, it just happened with that picture in my mind.  It was not fun, it was confusing.  What would you expect in a family where your father is a Deacon and an Elder in the Presbyterian church.  The family conference was humiliating, and today I am agnostic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have your fuckin' balls in a bunch because your parents didn't walk you through, step by step, that your weiner was going to unexpectedly explode. You're a sheltered little shit to think that such an experience is so worthy of being traumatized for life.
Click to expand...


Now this is really funny, me a sheltered person?  Wait until you read about the scandals I am associated with in other threads.  I even had someone come up to me on the street which is why my avatar is changing from the real me.  People who have never posted with me, are making opening shots about my sexuality!  It proves the value of this thread, people get stupid when the subject of sex comes up.  The old one's just miss it, and are jealous, now that is _traumatized_ for life.  "Skid marks" indeed!  Isn't that why you dried up old women wear diapers?


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, well there is a bit more.  After a Boy Scout meeting a friend showed me a picture of a naked woman form _Playboy_ magazine under a street light.  It was the first I had ever seen.  At home in bed I was thrashing around in the sheets.  I had an erection, and did not know what it was.  There was no need to masturbate, it just happened with that picture in my mind.  It was not fun, it was confusing.  What would you expect in a family where your father is a Deacon and an Elder in the Presbyterian church.  The family conference was humiliating, and today I am agnostic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have your fuckin' balls in a bunch because your parents didn't walk you through, step by step, that your weiner was going to unexpectedly explode. You're a sheltered little shit to think that such an experience is so worthy of being traumatized for life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is really funny, me a sheltered person?  Wait until you read about the scandals I am associated with in other threads.  I even had someone come up to me on the street which is why my avatar is changing from the real me.  People who have never posted with me, are making opening shots about my sexuality!  It proves the value of this thread, people get stupid when the subject of sex comes up.  The old one's just miss it, and are jealous, now that is _traumatized_ for life.  "Skid marks" indeed!  Isn't that why you dried up old women wear diapers?
Click to expand...


You're nothing but a pathetic little blow hard of the highest order. You're so fucking full of shit that you took your avatar down because someone approached you on the street. You're just making this shit up as you go along, and it's incredibly lame.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have your fuckin' balls in a bunch because your parents didn't walk you through, step by step, that your weiner was going to unexpectedly explode. You're a sheltered little shit to think that such an experience is so worthy of being traumatized for life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is really funny, me a sheltered person?  Wait until you read about the scandals I am associated with in other threads.  I even had someone come up to me on the street which is why my avatar is changing from the real me.  People who have never posted with me, are making opening shots about my sexuality!  It proves the value of this thread, people get stupid when the subject of sex comes up.  The old one's just miss it, and are jealous, now that is _traumatized_ for life.  "Skid marks" indeed!  Isn't that why you dried up old women wear diapers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nothing but a pathetic little blow hard of the highest order. You're so fucking full of shit that you took your avatar down because someone approached you on the street. You're just making this shit up as you go along, and it's incredibly lame.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your incredible incite, and intellectual perspective, you are helping me grow as a person.  There is nothing more satisfying than a discussion about modern sexuality with a couuple dried up old prunes!

Sexual Intercourse American Style: Episode 1 -- TheDailyTube


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is really funny, me a sheltered person?  Wait until you read about the scandals I am associated with in other threads.  I even had someone come up to me on the street which is why my avatar is changing from the real me.  People who have never posted with me, are making opening shots about my sexuality!  It proves the value of this thread, people get stupid when the subject of sex comes up.  The old one's just miss it, and are jealous, now that is _traumatized_ for life.  "Skid marks" indeed!  Isn't that why you dried up old women wear diapers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nothing but a pathetic little blow hard of the highest order. You're so fucking full of shit that you took your avatar down because someone approached you on the street. You're just making this shit up as you go along, and it's incredibly lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your incredible incite, and intellectual perspective, you are helping me grow as a person.  There is nothing more satisfying than a discussion about modern sexuality with a couuple dried up old prunes!
Click to expand...


Little man, you and your pencil dick couldn't keep up with my 41-year old ass if your fucking life depended on it. I thought you were headed to the beach to pound sand.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're nothing but a pathetic little blow hard of the highest order. You're so fucking full of shit that you took your avatar down because someone approached you on the street. You're just making this shit up as you go along, and it's incredibly lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your incredible incite, and intellectual perspective, you are helping me grow as a person.  There is nothing more satisfying than a discussion about modern sexuality with a couuple dried up old prunes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little man, you and your pencil dick couldn't keep up with my 41-year old ass if your fucking life depended on it. I thought you were headed to the beach to pound sand.
Click to expand...


Now sherry, stainedmattress may be the only kid in here who can switch hands and pick u a stroke at the same time.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're nothing but a pathetic little blow hard of the highest order. You're so fucking full of shit that you took your avatar down because someone approached you on the street. You're just making this shit up as you go along, and it's incredibly lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your incredible incite, and intellectual perspective, you are helping me grow as a person.  There is nothing more satisfying than a discussion about modern sexuality with a couuple dried up old prunes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little man, you and your pencil dick couldn't keep up with my 41-year old ass if your fucking life depended on it. I thought you were headed to the beach to pound sand.
Click to expand...


That was a direct homosexual proposition!  No thank you.  I prefer woman, but you are just too old for me to go the other way.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your incredible incite, and intellectual perspective, you are helping me grow as a person.  There is nothing more satisfying than a discussion about modern sexuality with a couuple dried up old prunes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little man, you and your pencil dick couldn't keep up with my 41-year old ass if your fucking life depended on it. I thought you were headed to the beach to pound sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a direct homosexual proposition!  No thank you.  I prefer woman, but you are just too old for me to go the other way.
Click to expand...


You're not even smart enough to keep up with the conversation. Another reason that a real woman would not waste her time with a fumbling youngster like you. Now slap on your speedo and find some other sheltered titty babies to work out your angst with.


----------



## Avatar4321

rdean said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rdean---he can't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pea Party Democrats... shezz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I thought the Republican health care plan was "Die Quickly".  If it isn't, I wonder why they didn't change their policies?
Click to expand...


And which party starts killing their young before they are even born?


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your incredible incite, and intellectual perspective, you are helping me grow as a person.  There is nothing more satisfying than a discussion about modern sexuality with a couuple dried up old prunes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little man, you and your pencil dick couldn't keep up with my 41-year old ass if your fucking life depended on it. I thought you were headed to the beach to pound sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now sherry, stainedmattress may be the only kid in here who can switch hands and pick u a stroke at the same time.
Click to expand...


You see now here is the thing, THANK YOU Ollie and Sherry.  

The viewership on this thread is going up, up, up.  Every teen that reads this is becoming more aware of how older people have lost their sexuality.  You are SELLING my proposal of getting more sex, at a younger age, in a safe manner.  

Keep it coming, these young people wrote off parents and adults some time ago.  Is it sad.  Well, Yes and no.  Parents and adults did it themselves with the lies and standing in the way of normal sexual behavior in puberty.  And, no because when young adults close the door, they tend to close it on everything.

Here is a litmus test to give anyone over 30, ask them to name as many songs as they can in the current top ten.  If they can not do it.  Ignore them.  http://community.mtvmusic.com/top100/?SortOrder=numberofviews:today&Category=22705


----------



## Avatar4321

editec said:


> Don't most kids already have sex by 16?
> 
> As far as training them?
> 
> Half the fun of early sex is learning how to do it well.



Hadn't occured to me since you mentioned it, but i think what really creeped me out about the original post is the thought that we need be _training _kids. Very creepy.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little man, you and your pencil dick couldn't keep up with my 41-year old ass if your fucking life depended on it. I thought you were headed to the beach to pound sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sherry, stainedmattress may be the only kid in here who can switch hands and pick u a stroke at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see now here is the thing, THANK YOU Ollie and Sherry.
> 
> The viewership on this thread is going up, up, up.  Every teen that reads this is becoming more aware of how older people have lost their sexuality.  You are SELLING my proposal of getting more sex, at a younger age, in a safe manner.
> 
> Keep it coming, these young people wrote off parents and adults some time ago.  Is it sad.  Well, Yes and no.  Parents and adults did it themselves with the lies and standing in the way of normal sexual behavior in puberty.  And, no because when young adults close the door, they tend to close it on everything.
> 
> Here is a litmus test to give anyone over 30, ask them to name as many songs as they can in the current top ten.  If they can not do it.  Ignore them.
Click to expand...


Seriously, a word of advice....stop acting like you're getting off on the idea of educating children on anything, much less how thrilled you are at the idea of them fucking. It has a major creep factor, Chester.


----------



## Avatar4321

Samson said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  The professional therapists would be involved on the scene.  The parents would know what was happening and would be supportive.  The initial awkwardness of sex could be resolved, and get the kids on the road to healthy sexuality as adults.
> 
> For years in Europe fathers took their sons to brothels for this reason.  It looks like something that has been lost, and not modernized for the twenty first century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a service that the government should provide.
> 
> Do you have any evidence that European fathers taking their sons to brothels to "get kids on the road to healty sexuality as adults" actually worked?
> 
> Without empiricle data, I'd say it created men with dual, and nothing like "healthy sexuality" as husbands would frequent brothels for sex, leaving their wives at home to fend for themselves.
Click to expand...


Government does that all the time without taking anyone to a brothel. Government screws us all on it's own. 

As for brothels themselves, i agree. There is nothing healthy about it. It's not healthy to be having relation outside of marriage. It's moral schizophrenia to pretend you are one with someone by joining in a physical sense and yet not on any other levels. It will destroy those who engage in it and their descendants for generations.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Seriously, a word of advice....stop acting like you're getting off on the idea of educating children on anything, much less how thrilled you are at the idea of them fucking. It has a major creep factor, Chester.



Seriously, a word of advice....  I am not an educator, nor an expert on human sexuality.  What I know comes from discussing the subject openly, and probably a part of the permissive attitude that comes from where I live.  Young people under 30, and especially teens need straight answers to sexual questions.  People like you and Ollie are standing in the way, which does not matter because your own posts have already written you off in the minds of most young people.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Seriously, a word of advice....  I am not an educator, nor an expert on human sexuality.  What I know comes from discussing the subject openly, and probably a part of the permissive attitude that comes from where I live.  Young people under 30, and especially teens need straight answers to sexual questions.  People like you and Ollie are standing in the way, which does not matter because your own posts have already written you off in the minds of most young people.



Stop talking out your ass. We aren't standing in the way of anything except some creepy fool who likes to talk about his sexual experiences as a young teenager, and thinks it's his obligation to take every 12-year old by the hand and show them how it's done.


----------



## Avatar4321

Stainmaster said:


> Now this is really funny, me a sheltered person?  Wait until you read about the scandals I am associated with in other threads.  I even had someone come up to me on the street which is why my avatar is changing from the real me.  People who have never posted with me, are making opening shots about my sexuality!  It proves the value of this thread, people get stupid when the subject of sex comes up.  The old one's just miss it, and are jealous, now that is _traumatized_ for life.  "Skid marks" indeed!  Isn't that why you dried up old women wear diapers?



You are sheltered. You think movies and porn are accurate depictions of reality. You can't fathom how anyone can differ in opinions with you. You don't know the thousands of years of history there has been and that you aren't doing anything radically new. It's the same old stuff it always has been.

Everyone knows sex is an enjoyable experience. Even those who aren't having it. And yet every great religion and culture has had proscriptions on it. Why? Was it because they were stupid? That's an arrogant assumption.

They kept it sacred or atleast advocated keeping it sacred because they saw the dangers that too many people just ignore.

There is a reason which physical relationships have always been analogized with fire. You should think about it for a while.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, a word of advice....stop acting like you're getting off on the idea of educating children on anything, much less how thrilled you are at the idea of them fucking. It has a major creep factor, Chester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, a word of advice....  I am not an educator, nor an expert on human sexuality.  What I know comes from discussing the subject openly, and probably a part of the permissive attitude that comes from where I live.  Young people under 30, and especially teens need straight answers to sexual questions.  People like you and Ollie are standing in the way, which does not matter because your own posts have already written you off in the minds of most young people.
Click to expand...


If you are over 18, (and I have some doubts) you just make sure you stay away from my 13 year old Granddaughter. There's a name for people like you. Pedophile.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little man, you and your pencil dick couldn't keep up with my 41-year old ass if your fucking life depended on it. I thought you were headed to the beach to pound sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a direct homosexual proposition!  No thank you.  I prefer woman, but you are just too old for me to go the other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not even smart enough to keep up with the conversation. Another reason that a real woman would not waste her time with a fumbling youngster like you. Now slap on your speedo and find some other sheltered titty babies to work out your angst with.
Click to expand...


Id prefer he didn't at least until he outgrew this fascination with teenage sex.


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, a word of advice....stop acting like you're getting off on the idea of educating children on anything, much less how thrilled you are at the idea of them fucking. It has a major creep factor, Chester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, a word of advice....  I am not an educator, nor an expert on human sexuality.  What I know comes from discussing the subject openly, and probably a part of the permissive attitude that comes from where I live.  Young people under 30, and especially teens need straight answers to sexual questions.  People like you and Ollie are standing in the way, which does not matter because your own posts have already written you off in the minds of most young people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are over 18, (and I have some doubts) you just make sure you stay away from my 13 year old Granddaughter. There's a name for people like you. Pedophile.
Click to expand...


This is precisely the kind of response that leaves people under 30 fed up with the manure you delusional oldies dish out.  Like you wouldn't give everything you have to be 25 again?  I am going to take words in this post, Ollie, as proof that open-mindedness on this issue will prevail.  When was the last time you read a _Playboy_ magazine?  Do you even know what_ Playboy_ is?


----------



## eagleseven

To Stainmaster:






To Sherry:






I know how you USMB girls_ roll_...


----------



## Madeline

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bedroom was directly above my parents when I was thirteen.  I was thrashing around, got an erection, and had my first ejaculation.  My mother came in to see if I was alright.  As I was telling what happened, she sent for my father.  Now, it was a family conference which ended with my father mumbling about my changing young body.  It would have been a lot easier if he had just told me my sex life was beginning, and the equipment was working.  The stories my friends heard would have been funny if they were not so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mommy discovered you masturbating and it resulted in a family conference??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, well there is a bit more.  After a Boy Scout meeting a friend showed me a picture of a naked woman form _Playboy_ magazine under a street light.  It was the first I had ever seen.  At home in bed I was thrashing around in the sheets.  I had an erection, and did not know what it was.  There was no need to masturbate, it just happened with that picture in my mind.  It was not fun, it was confusing.  What would you expect in a family where your father is a Deacon and an Elder in the Presbyterian church.  The family conference was humiliating, and today I am agnostic.
Click to expand...


It is downright tragic that any thirteen year old would not know even the most elemental changes about to happen to his body.  This sounds almost like emotional abuse -- no, fuck that.  It IS emotional abuse.  Back in the day, it was fairly common not to tell a young chick about menstruation until she had blood running down her leg.  Many freaked, thinking they were injured, and all were seriously humiliated.  This kind of psychic wound never really heals.

Stainmaster, it's no wonder you support such openness in teaching sex to kidlets, and I applaud you for coming out of your youth not being Just Another Thoughtless Asshole.  But Stainmaster -- you need only spend enough time with a street whore to drink a coffee to know, whoring teaches a man ZIPPITY DO DAH about sex or life or chicks.  And whores in brothels and in escort services are just whores with better rates.

What sex ought to be is the very antithesis of whoring...it isn't about "learning the moves".  The moves are all well enough laid out in the "Kama Sutra" or "The Joy of Sex".  It's about learning the _magic_......the magic you can only make on THAT night, with THAT person.

I have to say, Stainmaster, it takes stones to put yourself out there and be vulnerable in defense of what you believe like you have here on this thread.  Your opinons sure do need more factoids, but your _backbone _is working mighty fine.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, a word of advice....  I am not an educator, nor an expert on human sexuality.  What I know comes from discussing the subject openly, and probably a part of the permissive attitude that comes from where I live.  Young people under 30, and especially teens need straight answers to sexual questions.  People like you and Ollie are standing in the way, which does not matter because your own posts have already written you off in the minds of most young people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are over 18, (and I have some doubts) you just make sure you stay away from my 13 year old Granddaughter. There's a name for people like you. Pedophile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is precisely the kind of response that leaves people under 30 fed up with the manure you delusional oldies dish out.  Like you wouldn't give everything you have to be 25 again.  I am going to take words in this post, Ollie, as proof that open-mindedness on this issue will prevail.  When was the last time you read a _Playboy_ magazine?  Do you even know what_ Playboy_ is?
Click to expand...


Now you want to fantasize about me reading a Playboy magazine? OK, I'll bite, I happen to have a subscription to playboy. I have had it for roughly 20 years. Doesn't change the fact that you talk way too much about underage sex.

By the way, it was way back in the 60's where we weren't supposed to trust anyone over 30. It didn't work then and it won't work now. Someday you will be over 30.......And there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## eagleseven

SFC Ollie said:


> Now you want to fantasize about me reading a Playboy magazine? OK, I'll bite, I happen to have a subscription to playboy. *I have had it for roughly 20 years.*


I'm going to visit grandpa Ollie!


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Now you want to fantasize about me reading a Playboy magazine? OK, I'll bite, I happen to have a subscription to playboy. I have had it for roughly 20 years. Doesn't change the fact that you talk way too much about underage sex.
> 
> By the way, it was way back in the 60's where we weren't supposed to trust anyone over 30. It didn't work then and it won't work now. Someday you will be over 30.......And there's nothing you can do about it.



If you do in fact subscribe to _Playboy_, try skipping the centerfold, and read the Playboy advisor.  (I feel a little too good about sharing this next tidbit).  

The Playboy Advisor was originally written by sex guru, Hugh Hefner, and was filled with advice about changing sexuality in America.  Today, Hef's daughter is the publisher, and what you are getting is trickling out of the NOW, the National Organization for Women.  Yes, most editorial writers (regardless of gender), for _Playboy_ are feminists.  What is my source you ask?  Read the credits on the first page of _Playboy._  So, now we all know, Ollie, you don't read _Playboy_, you look at the pictures!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you want to fantasize about me reading a Playboy magazine? OK, I'll bite, I happen to have a subscription to playboy. I have had it for roughly 20 years. Doesn't change the fact that you talk way too much about underage sex.
> 
> By the way, it was way back in the 60's where we weren't supposed to trust anyone over 30. It didn't work then and it won't work now. Someday you will be over 30.......And there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do in fact subscribe to _Playboy_, try skipping the centerfold, and read the Playboy advisor.  (I feel a little too good about sharing this next tidbit).
> 
> The Playboy Advisor was originally written by sex guru, Hugh Hefner, and was filled with advice about changing sexuality in America.  Today, Hef's daughter is the publisher, and what you are getting is trickling out of the NOW, the National Organization for Women.  Yes, most editorial writers (regardless of gender), for _Playboy_ are feminists.  What is my source you ask?  Read the credits on the first page of _Playboy._  So, now we all know, Ollie, you don't read _Playboy_, you look at the pictures!
Click to expand...


Big time fail. go away child. You have way too much to learn. And this adult is tired of teaching.


----------



## Avatar4321

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you want to fantasize about me reading a Playboy magazine? OK, I'll bite, I happen to have a subscription to playboy. I have had it for roughly 20 years. Doesn't change the fact that you talk way too much about underage sex.
> 
> By the way, it was way back in the 60's where we weren't supposed to trust anyone over 30. It didn't work then and it won't work now. Someday you will be over 30.......And there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do in fact subscribe to _Playboy_, try skipping the centerfold, and read the Playboy advisor.  (I feel a little too good about sharing this next tidbit).
> 
> The Playboy Advisor was originally written by sex guru, Hugh Hefner, and was filled with advice about changing sexuality in America.  Today, Hef's daughter is the publisher, and what you are getting is trickling out of the NOW, the National Organization for Women.  Yes, most editorial writers (regardless of gender), for _Playboy_ are feminists.  What is my source you ask?  Read the credits on the first page of _Playboy._  So, now we all know, Ollie, you don't read _Playboy_, you look at the pictures!
Click to expand...


See what happens when you peddle pornography? Your descendants end up as feminazis.


----------



## Stainmaster

Avatar4321 said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *See what happens when you peddle pornography?  Your descendants end up as feminazis.*



That remark is so indicative or your attitude, I want it to stand alone, make it larger, add color, and bold it.  *Thank you for a most revealing post!*


----------



## Madeline

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you want to fantasize about me reading a Playboy magazine? OK, I'll bite, I happen to have a subscription to playboy. I have had it for roughly 20 years. Doesn't change the fact that you talk way too much about underage sex.
> 
> By the way, it was way back in the 60's where we weren't supposed to trust anyone over 30. It didn't work then and it won't work now. Someday you will be over 30.......And there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do in fact subscribe to _Playboy_, try skipping the centerfold, and read the Playboy advisor.  (I feel a little too good about sharing this next tidbit).
> 
> The Playboy Advisor was originally written by sex guru, Hugh Hefner, and was filled with advice about changing sexuality in America.  Today, Hef's daughter is the publisher, and what you are getting is trickling out of the NOW, the National Organization for Women.  Yes, most editorial writers (regardless of gender), for _Playboy_ are feminists.  What is my source you ask?  Read the credits on the first page of _Playboy._  So, now we all know, Ollie, you don't read _Playboy_, you look at the pictures!
Click to expand...


Stainmaster, is that your real picture?  I have a daughter who isn't married.....LOL.

He's right about one thing Ollie...we'd all like to have our hot young bodies back again.


----------



## AllieBaba

Stainmaster said:


> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*



Does anyone else think it's incredibly creepy when a grown person takes a stand for using SEX THERAPISTS to TEACH children how to have sex????

Hello????


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> Does anyone else think it's incredibly creepy when a grown person takes a stand for using SEX THERAPISTS to TEACH children how to have sex????
> 
> Hello????













With or without octopii?


----------



## Madeline

Samson said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else think it's incredibly creepy when a grown person takes a stand for using SEX THERAPISTS to TEACH children how to have sex????
> 
> Hello????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With or without octopii?
Click to expand...


Samson, it is extreme.  It is poorly-thought out.  It is a bit goofy.  But Stainmaster really does seem to me like a very young adult.  I don't think he should be lumped in with 60 year old Catholic priests.

Any anwyay, sex therapy and abuse are like night and day, and no sex therapist would EVER consent to work with a minor.  I had assumed he took an very extreme position to get us old foggies to discuss better sex ed in high schools and middle schools...and if so, I can get behind that.

There are plenty of seriously deranged posters on USMB to flame.  We don't really need to bash the young adults _first_, do we?


----------



## Avatar4321

Stainmaster said:


> That remark is so indicative or your attitude, I want it to stand alone, make it larger, add color, and bold it.  *Thank you for a most revealing post!*



So you seem to think that writing and editing pornography and hating men is a good thing?

It never crosses your mind why a woman who is supposedly for equal rights for women has no problem whatsoever with exploiting guiliable women and destroying stupid men for profit?


----------



## Father Time

Avatar4321 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you want to fantasize about me reading a Playboy magazine? OK, I'll bite, I happen to have a subscription to playboy. I have had it for roughly 20 years. Doesn't change the fact that you talk way too much about underage sex.
> 
> By the way, it was way back in the 60's where we weren't supposed to trust anyone over 30. It didn't work then and it won't work now. Someday you will be over 30.......And there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do in fact subscribe to _Playboy_, try skipping the centerfold, and read the Playboy advisor.  (I feel a little too good about sharing this next tidbit).
> 
> The Playboy Advisor was originally written by sex guru, Hugh Hefner, and was filled with advice about changing sexuality in America.  Today, Hef's daughter is the publisher, and what you are getting is trickling out of the NOW, the National Organization for Women.  Yes, most editorial writers (regardless of gender), for _Playboy_ are feminists.  What is my source you ask?  Read the credits on the first page of _Playboy._  So, now we all know, Ollie, you don't read _Playboy_, you look at the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what happens when you peddle pornography? Your descendants end up as feminazis.
Click to expand...


Even if we accept that hef's daughter is Femnazi that's still a sample size of one. Hardly conclusive.


----------



## AllieBaba

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else think it's incredibly creepy when a grown person takes a stand for using SEX THERAPISTS to TEACH children how to have sex????
> 
> Hello????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With or without octopii?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Samson, it is extreme.  It is poorly-thought out.  It is a bit goofy.  But Stainmaster really does seem to me like a very young adult.  I don't think he should be lumped in with 60 year old Catholic priests.
> 
> Any anwyay, sex therapy and abuse are like night and day, and no sex therapist would EVER consent to work with a minor.  I had assumed he took an very extreme position to get us old foggies to discuss better sex ed in high schools and middle schools...and if so, I can get behind that.
> 
> There are plenty of serious deranged posters on USMB to flame.  We don't really need to bash the young adults _first_, do we?
Click to expand...


You know he's a kid how, exactly?

Besides, if he were 16 and having sex with a 14 year old, he'd still be a sex offender.

It's WRONG to promote sex among children.
It's WRONG to propose adults "teaching" them about sex before they reach the age of 16.
It's WRONG to perpetuate the myth that they should have straight AND gay sex by 16.

It's perverted no matter what age you are, and if he's just young and stupid, then someone needs to tell him it's wrong and illegal besides. Pete Townsend got busted for using his computer to encourage young kids to have sex.


----------



## AllieBaba

But even more creepy is the thought of someone offering up her daughter to him.


----------



## chanel

or son...  What's even creepier to me is ANYONE suggesting that heterosexual children have gay sex.  That is a fear tactic that radical fundies use to oppose the gay agenda.  Maybe they are right.

I don't care how old he is Madeline.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Point is that if this stainedmattress is over 18 he has a very unhealthy focus on underage sex. 

Basically a pedophile.


----------



## Sherry

Madeline said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else think it's incredibly creepy when a grown person takes a stand for using SEX THERAPISTS to TEACH children how to have sex????
> 
> Hello????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With or without octopii?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Samson, it is extreme.  It is poorly-thought out.  It is a bit goofy.  But Stainmaster really does seem to me like a very young adult.  I don't think he should be lumped in with 60 year old Catholic priests.
> 
> Any anwyay, sex therapy and abuse are like night and day, and no sex therapist would EVER consent to work with a minor.  I had assumed he took an very extreme position to get us old foggies to discuss better sex ed in high schools and middle schools...and if so, I can get behind that.
> 
> There are plenty of serious deranged posters on USMB to flame.  We don't really need to bash the young adults _first_, do we?
Click to expand...


I don't have any problem bashing Stain in light of the entrenched stance he's taken on how children should be "educated". I'd say he's in his early 20's, but he is incredibly immature. Most of us liked to think at that age that we knew it all and were smarter than any other generation. He's so thickheaded that he won't even take a breath and consider reasonable advice. Instead he just digs in his heels and assumes all older people are as uptight and repressed as his parents, and then proceeds to go on his childish tirades. When he gets really worked up, he rambles like a jr high boy on the verge of tears. It can be entertaining when he starts making all sorts of assumptions, but he doesn't realize he's just further exhibiting his ignorance. I'll admit that I'm amused by him because he made the mistake of showing me how easy it is to push his buttons.


----------



## Oscar Wao

SFC Ollie said:


> Point is that if this stainedmattress is over 18 he has a very unhealthy focus on underage sex.
> 
> Basically a pedophile.


I wouldn't say "pedo" but I would say that unless he is an actual psychologist/therapist/whatever, yes, the "focus" is kinda weird.

And to answer the OP, from 12-16 I was busy figuring out who I was, not thinking about having sex.


----------



## Father Time

Avatar4321 said:


> As for brothels themselves, i agree. There is nothing healthy about it. It's not healthy to be having relation outside of marriage. It will destroy those who engage in it and their descendants for generations.




So do you just make shit up as you go along or what?


----------



## Father Time

Avatar4321 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is really funny, me a sheltered person?  Wait until you read about the scandals I am associated with in other threads.  I even had someone come up to me on the street which is why my avatar is changing from the real me.  People who have never posted with me, are making opening shots about my sexuality!  It proves the value of this thread, people get stupid when the subject of sex comes up.  The old one's just miss it, and are jealous, now that is _traumatized_ for life.  "Skid marks" indeed!  Isn't that why you dried up old women wear diapers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are sheltered. You think movies and porn are accurate depictions of reality. You can't fathom how anyone can differ in opinions with you. You don't know the thousands of years of history there has been and that you aren't doing anything radically new. It's the same old stuff it always has been.
> 
> Everyone knows sex is an enjoyable experience. Even those who aren't having it. And yet every great religion and culture has had proscriptions on it. Why? Was it because they were stupid? That's an arrogant assumption.
> 
> They kept it sacred or atleast advocated keeping it sacred because they saw the dangers that too many people just ignore.
> 
> There is a reason which physical relationships have always been analogized with fire. You should think about it for a while.
Click to expand...


Ooh goody an appeal to tradition fallacy and an appeal to popularity fallacy all wrapped up in one.


----------



## AllieBaba

chanel said:


> or son...  What's even creepier to me is ANYONE suggesting that heterosexual children have gay sex.  That is a fear tactic that radical fundies use to oppose the gay agenda.  Maybe they are right.
> 
> I don't care how old he is Madeline.



The thought that kids aren't NORMAL if they aren't engaging in sex, and if they aren't we should coerce them into it, is over the top weirdo.


----------



## Stainmaster

Avatar4321 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't most kids already have sex by 16?
> 
> As far as training them?
> 
> Half the fun of early sex is learning how to do it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't occured to me since you mentioned it, but i think what really creeped me out about the original post is the thought that we need be _training _kids. Very creepy.
Click to expand...


I agree, I do not promote "training."  I see it a lot like learning to drive a car.  Once you understand the basic rules, you can go wherever you want because you know the road hazards.

I read about a guy who enjoys the sexual pleasure of a woman's feet.  I don't understand it, and maybe I should.  No one is getting hurt, and if both parties enjoy it, that is their private business in my opinion.


----------



## Stainmaster

Avatar4321 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is really funny, me a sheltered person?  Wait until you read about the scandals I am associated with in other threads.  I even had someone come up to me on the street which is why my avatar is changing from the real me.  People who have never posted with me, are making opening shots about my sexuality!  It proves the value of this thread, people get stupid when the subject of sex comes up.  The old one's just miss it, and are jealous, now that is _traumatized_ for life.  "Skid marks" indeed!  Isn't that why you dried up old women wear diapers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are sheltered. You think movies and porn are accurate depictions of reality. You can't fathom how anyone can differ in opinions with you. You don't know the thousands of years of history there has been and that you aren't doing anything radically new. It's the same old stuff it always has been.
> 
> Everyone knows sex is an enjoyable experience. Even those who aren't having it. And yet every great religion and culture has had proscriptions on it. Why? Was it because they were stupid? That's an arrogant assumption.
> 
> They kept it sacred or atleast advocated keeping it sacred because they saw the dangers that too many people just ignore.
> 
> There is a reason which physical relationships have always been analogized with fire. You should think about it for a while.
Click to expand...


You are talking about sex to an adult, and I have no idea what your point is.  This is the kind of jibberish young people get from institutions such as church and school, and they just turn it off.  Unfortunately, many parents don't "get it" either.  I would like to hear your advice to a son who informs you they just had their first erection.  What are you going to do, quote the book of Revelations?


----------



## AllieBaba

Stainmaster is promoting child sex.
That's nice. Reminds me of someone...


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> There are plenty of serious deranged posters on USMB to flame.  We don't really need to bash the young adults _first_, do we?



I suppose we should pick on more mature posters.

Thanks for the Octopic!!!


----------



## Stainmaster

AllieBaba said:


> Stainmaster is promoting child sex.
> That's nice. Reminds me of someone...



I "promote" nothing.  I say provide the necessary education to teens so they can deal with their growth into a sex life, then leave them alone.  If the information has been properly provided, teens will be ready for adulthood without sexual hang-ups.  This is really a no-brainer.


----------



## Stainmaster

chanel said:


> or son...  What's even creepier to me is ANYONE suggesting that heterosexual children have gay sex.  That is a fear tactic that radical fundies use to oppose the gay agenda.  Maybe they are right.
> 
> I don't care how old he is Madeline.



You have got to be kidding!  Do we really have to dig up stats on sexual experimentation by teenagers?  When I came up the game was the same for me as it was for my Grandpop, "I'll show you mine, If you show yours."


----------



## Avatar4321

Stainmaster said:


> I "promote" nothing.  I say provide the necessary education to teens so they can deal with their growth into a sex life, then leave them alone.  If the information has been properly provided, teens will be ready for adulthood without sexual hang-ups.  This is really a no-brainer.



Telling them "if they don't have sex by 16, they have problems" is "education?"

News to me.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Avatar4321 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I "promote" nothing.  I say provide the necessary education to teens so they can deal with their growth into a sex life, then leave them alone.  If the information has been properly provided, teens will be ready for adulthood without sexual hang-ups.  This is really a no-brainer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling them "if they don't have sex by 16, they have problems" is "education?"
> 
> News to me.
Click to expand...


Don't forget , not just sex but straight and gay sex. This kid is a nutcase.


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I "promote" nothing.  I say provide the necessary education to teens so they can deal with their growth into a sex life, then leave them alone.  If the information has been properly provided, teens will be ready for adulthood without sexual hang-ups.  This is really a no-brainer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling them "if they don't have sex by 16, they have problems" is "education?"
> 
> News to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget , not just sex but straight and gay sex. This kid is a nutcase.
Click to expand...


You do realize the point here.  Threads are written to get people into them.  The gay aspect has not been touched upon.  It is a subject to be reviewed with a teen.  You do realize that gay children can be identified many years before they reach puberty.  The point is that all teens should be comfortable with themselves, and know how to deal with any prejudice that might come their way.

Tell me this as you throw around the word "nutcase" how many books have you read in the last year on this subject?  How many times have you discussed these issues openly with experts and those you know.  Simply stated you sound like another guy that sexuality has passed by, and you are miserable.  If you can't be happy, no one else can be either.


----------



## AllieBaba

Identified many years before they reach..poverty?

Fucking a. Please don't do drugs. Look what it does to you.


----------



## AllieBaba

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Telling them "if they don't have sex by 16, they have problems" is "education?"
> 
> News to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget , not just sex but straight and gay sex. This kid is a nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize the point here.  Threads are written to get people into them.  The gay aspect has not been touched upon.  It is a subject to be reviewed with a teen.  You do realize that gay children can be identified many years before they reach poverty.  The point is that all teens should be comfortable with themselves, and know how to deal with any prejudice that might come their way.
> 
> Tell me this as you throw around the word "nutcase" how many books have you read in the last year on this subject?  How many times have you discussed these issues openly with experts and those you know.  Simply stated you sound like another guy that sexuality has passed by, and you are miserable.  If you can't be happy, no one else can be either.
Click to expand...


How will referring them to sex therapists, who are essentially high paid prostitutes, teach them to deal with prejudice?

Is it just me or is this the dumbest thread ever?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

No, that would be the "Is Dante Gay" thread


----------



## Stainmaster

AllieBaba said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget , not just sex but straight and gay sex. This kid is a nutcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize the point here.  Threads are written to get people into them.  The gay aspect has not been touched upon.  It is a subject to be reviewed with a teen.  You do realize that gay children can be identified many years before they reach poverty.  The point is that all teens should be comfortable with themselves, and know how to deal with any prejudice that might come their way.
> 
> Tell me this as you throw around the word "nutcase" how many books have you read in the last year on this subject?  How many times have you discussed these issues openly with experts and those you know.  Simply stated you sound like another guy that sexuality has passed by, and you are miserable.  If you can't be happy, no one else can be either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will referring them to sex therapists, who are essentially high paid prostitutes, teach them to deal with prejudice?
> 
> Is it just me or is this the dumbest thread ever?
Click to expand...


Typo, "puberty," not "poverty."  Apparently, you did not read the previous posts to this thread.  Please do so before making a declarative statement.  Thank you.


----------



## Madeline

Father Time said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do in fact subscribe to _Playboy_, try skipping the centerfold, and read the Playboy advisor.  (I feel a little too good about sharing this next tidbit).
> 
> The Playboy Advisor was originally written by sex guru, Hugh Hefner, and was filled with advice about changing sexuality in America.  Today, Hef's daughter is the publisher, and what you are getting is trickling out of the NOW, the National Organization for Women.  Yes, most editorial writers (regardless of gender), for _Playboy_ are feminists.  What is my source you ask?  Read the credits on the first page of _Playboy._  So, now we all know, Ollie, you don't read _Playboy_, you look at the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what happens when you peddle pornography? Your descendants end up as feminazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if we accept that hef's daughter is Femnazi that's still a sample size of one. Hardly conclusive.
Click to expand...


Father Time, it is cruel and insensitive to ridicule Feminism and its adherents by calling them "Feminazis".  Please stop doing it.

You can call us _*******_, okay?  But we have not agitated to genocide anyone, so no more nazi references please.


----------



## Madeline

AllieBaba said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With or without octopii?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson, it is extreme.  It is poorly-thought out.  It is a bit goofy.  But Stainmaster really does seem to me like a very young adult.  I don't think he should be lumped in with 60 year old Catholic priests.
> 
> Any anwyay, sex therapy and abuse are like night and day, and no sex therapist would EVER consent to work with a minor.  I had assumed he took an very extreme position to get us old foggies to discuss better sex ed in high schools and middle schools...and if so, I can get behind that.
> 
> There are plenty of serious deranged posters on USMB to flame.  We don't really need to bash the young adults _first_, do we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know he's a kid how, exactly?
> 
> Besides, if he were 16 and having sex with a 14 year old, he'd still be a sex offender.
> 
> It's WRONG to promote sex among children.
> It's WRONG to propose adults "teaching" them about sex before they reach the age of 16.
> It's WRONG to perpetuate the myth that they should have straight AND gay sex by 16.
> 
> It's perverted no matter what age you are, and if he's just young and stupid, then someone needs to tell him it's wrong and illegal besides. Pete Townsend got busted for using his computer to encourage young kids to have sex.
Click to expand...


I don't KNOW Stainmaster is under 21...but he writes as such a man IMO.  I'd be quite surprised if he turned out to really be a 70 year old lady, wouldn't you?  I'm sure there are folks on USMB lying their asses off about their ages and genders, but it is much harder to mimic someone else's speech patterns than most folks assume.  Liars generally stand out to me like a flashing neon sign, and I bet they do to most of us whether we're consciously aware of this or not.

_*Of course*_ Stainmaster and his POV are wrong.  Not just wrong, but inflammatory, stubborn and even offensive...but his _*original premise*_ has merit.  Kidlets _should_ get quality sex ed in middle school and high school.  Had that been happening in his middle school, he could not have been emotionally abused as he was by his folks.  They could not have preyed on his ignorance if he had none.

It is the JOB of young adults to annoy and disturb and inflame and offend older people.  My parents did it, I did it, I'm sure you did it, and now Stainmaster is doing it.  Given time, young adults who are babies today will in turn annoy and disturb HIM.

That's a good thing...young people, with their ideals and energy and rebelliousness push us "old foggies" out of complacency and ruts in our thinking.






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc[/ame]


----------



## Stainmaster

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Samson, it is extreme.  It is poorly-thought out.  It is a bit goofy.  But Stainmaster really does seem to me like a very young adult.  I don't think he should be lumped in with 60 year old Catholic priests.
> 
> Any anwyay, sex therapy and abuse are like night and day, and no sex therapist would EVER consent to work with a minor.  I had assumed he took an very extreme position to get us old foggies to discuss better sex ed in high schools and middle schools...and if so, I can get behind that.
> 
> There are plenty of serious deranged posters on USMB to flame.  We don't really need to bash the young adults _first_, do we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know he's a kid how, exactly?
> 
> Besides, if he were 16 and having sex with a 14 year old, he'd still be a sex offender.
> 
> It's WRONG to promote sex among children.
> It's WRONG to propose adults "teaching" them about sex before they reach the age of 16.
> It's WRONG to perpetuate the myth that they should have straight AND gay sex by 16.
> 
> It's perverted no matter what age you are, and if he's just young and stupid, then someone needs to tell him it's wrong and illegal besides. Pete Townsend got busted for using his computer to encourage young kids to have sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't KNOW Stainmaster is under 21...but he writes as such a man IMO.  I'd be quite surprised if he turned out to really be a 70 year old lady, wouldn't you?  I'm sure there are folks on USMB lying their asses off about their ages and genders, but it is much harder to mimic someone else's speech patterns than most folks assume.  Liars generally stand out to me like a flashing neon sign, and I bet they do to most of us whether we're consciously aware of this or not.
> 
> _*Of course*_ Stainmaster and his POV are wrong.  Not just wrong, but inflammatory, stubborn and even offensive...but his _*original premise*_ has merit.  Kidlets _should_ get quality sex ed in middle school and high school.  Had that been happening in his middle school, he could not have been emotionally abused as he was by his folks.  They could not have preyed on his ignorance if he had none.
> 
> It is the JOB of young adults to annoy and disturb and inflame and offend older people.  My parents did it, I did it, I'm sure you did it, and now Stainmaster is doing it.  Given time, young adults who are babies today will in turn annoy and disturb HIM.
> 
> That's a good thing...young people, with their ideals and energy and rebelliousness push us "old foggies" out of complacency and ruts in our thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc]YouTube - Lion King - Circle of Life[/ame]
Click to expand...


Hey, I'm no child.  Young people and sex have pretty much stayed the same over the years.  It is the seniors that concern me.  They are the ones who messed up this country, and now they try to tell young people what to do.  Remember active young adults played a significant role in the last election.  We plan to stay active, and take a pass on all the senior citizen bravado.





Is it any wonder no one comes to visit?
Lead, follow, but get out of the way.​


----------



## Madeline

Stainmaster said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know he's a kid how, exactly?
> 
> Besides, if he were 16 and having sex with a 14 year old, he'd still be a sex offender.
> 
> It's WRONG to promote sex among children.
> It's WRONG to propose adults "teaching" them about sex before they reach the age of 16.
> It's WRONG to perpetuate the myth that they should have straight AND gay sex by 16.
> 
> It's perverted no matter what age you are, and if he's just young and stupid, then someone needs to tell him it's wrong and illegal besides. Pete Townsend got busted for using his computer to encourage young kids to have sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't KNOW Stainmaster is under 21...but he writes as such a man IMO.  I'd be quite surprised if he turned out to really be a 70 year old lady, wouldn't you?  I'm sure there are folks on USMB lying their asses off about their ages and genders, but it is much harder to mimic someone else's speech patterns than most folks assume.  Liars generally stand out to me like a flashing neon sign, and I bet they do to most of us whether we're consciously aware of this or not.
> 
> _*Of course*_ Stainmaster and his POV are wrong.  Not just wrong, but inflammatory, stubborn and even offensive...but his _*original premise*_ has merit.  Kidlets _should_ get quality sex ed in middle school and high school.  Had that been happening in his middle school, he could not have been emotionally abused as he was by his folks.  They could not have preyed on his ignorance if he had none.
> 
> It is the JOB of young adults to annoy and disturb and inflame and offend older people.  My parents did it, I did it, I'm sure you did it, and now Stainmaster is doing it.  Given time, young adults who are babies today will in turn annoy and disturb HIM.
> 
> That's a good thing...young people, with their ideals and energy and rebelliousness push us "old foggies" out of complacency and ruts in our thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc]YouTube - Lion King - Circle of Life[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm no child.  I am 28 with four years of college, and an honorary MBA.  I make over $40,000 a year.  Young people and sex have pretty much stayed the same over the years.  It is the seniors that concern me.  They are the ones who messed up this country, and now they try to tell young people what to do.  Remember active young adults played a significant role in the last election.  We plan to stay active, and take a pass on all the senior citizen bravado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any wonder no one comes to visit?
> Lead, follow, but get out of the way.​
Click to expand...


Thankies for the factoids Stainmaster.  WTF is an "honorary MBA"?  28 is a tad late to sound or think like an 18 year old, but hey, my 34 year old nephew sounds and acts like he's 12, so it's all good.

Don't be hating on all us Gray Panthers, Stainmaster.  _Your_ only two choices are age or death.







</title></head>"+"<body onload='if (!window.parent.StateManager || window.parent.StateManager.frameSaving) return;"+"window.parent.StateManager.restore(decodeURIComponent(document.body.innerText));'>"+enc(b)+"</body></html>");c.close();a.frameSaving=

It is not the energy and idealism of the young that wins the day.  Nor is it the wisdom and life experience of the old.  It is the synergy of those two _together_, Stainmaster.  We _each_ need the other.


----------



## Stainmaster

Madeline said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't KNOW Stainmaster is under 21...but he writes as such a man IMO.  I'd be quite surprised if he turned out to really be a 70 year old lady, wouldn't you?  I'm sure there are folks on USMB lying their asses off about their ages and genders, but it is much harder to mimic someone else's speech patterns than most folks assume.  Liars generally stand out to me like a flashing neon sign, and I bet they do to most of us whether we're consciously aware of this or not.
> 
> _*Of course*_ Stainmaster and his POV are wrong.  Not just wrong, but inflammatory, stubborn and even offensive...but his _*original premise*_ has merit.  Kidlets _should_ get quality sex ed in middle school and high school.  Had that been happening in his middle school, he could not have been emotionally abused as he was by his folks.  They could not have preyed on his ignorance if he had none.
> 
> It is the JOB of young adults to annoy and disturb and inflame and offend older people.  My parents did it, I did it, I'm sure you did it, and now Stainmaster is doing it.  Given time, young adults who are babies today will in turn annoy and disturb HIM.
> 
> That's a good thing...young people, with their ideals and energy and rebelliousness push us "old foggies" out of complacency and ruts in our thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Lion King - Circle of Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm no child.  I am 28 with four years of college, and an honorary MBA.  I make over $40,000 a year.  Young people and sex have pretty much stayed the same over the years.  It is the seniors that concern me.  They are the ones who messed up this country, and now they try to tell young people what to do.  Remember active young adults played a significant role in the last election.  We plan to stay active, and take a pass on all the senior citizen bravado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any wonder no one comes to visit?
> Lead, follow, but get out of the way.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankies for the factoids Stainmaster.  WTF is an "honorary MBA"?  28 is a tad late to sound or think like an 18 year old, but hey, my 34 year old nephew sounds and acts like he's 12, so it's all good.
> 
> Don't be hating on all us Gray Panthers, Stainmaster.  _Your_ only two choices are age or death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </title></head>"+"<body onload='if (!window.parent.StateManager || window.parent.StateManager.frameSaving) return;"+"window.parent.StateManager.restore(decodeURIComponent(document.body.innerText));'>"+enc(b)+"</body></html>");c.close();a.frameSaving=
> 
> It is not the energy and idealism of the young that wins the day.  Nor is it the wisdom and life experience of the old.  It is the synergy of those two _together_, Stainmaster.  We _each_ need the other.
Click to expand...


Don't talk down to me.  People earn my respect regardless of their age.  Bottom line, sex and love are about all that is left of value in this world after the mess left by previous generations.  Working in these threads has taught me to push aside the advice of people who are useless.  The message is live for now.  The older generations have insulted those of us under 30.  I hope when I am 60 my attitude is still as it is.


----------



## ekrem

Avatar4321 said:


> (...)
> Government does that all the time without taking anyone to a brothel. Government screws us all on it's own.
> 
> As for brothels themselves, i agree. There is nothing healthy about it. It's not healthy to be having relation outside of marriage. It's moral schizophrenia to pretend you are one with someone by joining in a physical sense and yet not on any other levels. It will destroy those who engage in it and their descendants for generations.



I had the first sex with a prostitute. Speedy Gonzalez with no emotions. Total fail, I marched into the room and said: "It is my first time" in expectation of being someone special in-front of a woman who does this all for money. The motivation was to be prepared for my real girlfriend I had. The girlfriend-sex happened then some days later. Still, I was not prepared and it was not nice. Pre-occupied with emotionless experience from first time. The next sex then just happened months later, enough time to build-up passion to be convinced again to get intimate. This time it was the "girlfriend"-experience I was looking for. 

Emotionless sex, just for the sake of sex, might become a course of action in one's philosophy if experienced and a little bit older. Somehow every man is a "masculine whore", the one more the other less. Increasingly I also do feel a need to get married and commit to THE ONE.
There is no reason to run through forums and pitty people for their "passed climax" in terms of  physical condition. Posting pictures of old men with fat stomach on beach... 
That is so lame, yes, You are the Greatest of all times. 
Like it was said in this thread two times: Sex stays sex, and I absolutley believe that guy telling of his experience from the so-called Sex Revolution times and his senteces that Stainmaster will never break his record. 

The introducing post is not even worth discussing seriously.


----------



## Madeline

Stainmaster said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm no child.  I am 28 with four years of college, and an honorary MBA.  I make over $40,000 a year.  Young people and sex have pretty much stayed the same over the years.  It is the seniors that concern me.  They are the ones who messed up this country, and now they try to tell young people what to do.  Remember active young adults played a significant role in the last election.  We plan to stay active, and take a pass on all the senior citizen bravado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any wonder no one comes to visit?
> Lead, follow, but get out of the way.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankies for the factoids Stainmaster.  WTF is an "honorary MBA"?  28 is a tad late to sound or think like an 18 year old, but hey, my 34 year old nephew sounds and acts like he's 12, so it's all good.
> 
> Don't be hating on all us Gray Panthers, Stainmaster.  _Your_ only two choices are age or death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </title></head>"+"<body onload='if (!window.parent.StateManager || window.parent.StateManager.frameSaving) return;"+"window.parent.StateManager.restore(decodeURIComponent(document.body.innerText));'>"+enc(b)+"</body></html>");c.close();a.frameSaving=
> 
> It is not the energy and idealism of the young that wins the day.  Nor is it the wisdom and life experience of the old.  It is the synergy of those two _together_, Stainmaster.  We _each_ need the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't talk down to me.  People earn my respect regardless of their age.  Bottom line, sex and love are about all that is left of value in this world after the mess left by previous generations.  Working in these threads has taught me to push aside the advice of people who are useless.  The message is live for now.  The older generations have insulted those of us under 30.  I hope when I am 60 my attitude is still as it is.
Click to expand...


_Ah huh_.  

Okie dokie, Stainmaster...you're on your own.  Good luck with the "hating on people over 30" thing.  Did not work all that well for my generation.

Got a birthday coming up?  What're your plans for the day after YOU turn 30?


----------



## chanel

Ha ha.  "Live for now".  Isn't that the motto of all the Gen Y's living in their parents' basements?

Tough getting laid when you don't have your own place.  lol


----------



## Samson

chanel said:


> Ha ha.  "Live for now".  Isn't that the motto of all the Gen Y's living in their parents' basements?
> 
> Tough getting laid when you don't have your own place.  lol



Certainly, the backseat of a Chrysler Cordoba is a whole lot less comfortable for a 40 yo than a 17 year old.


----------



## SFC Ollie

And now if you are over 30 then you are one of the "ones who messed up this country."

LOL, 

Son you really should learn some respect for your elders. I learned from mine, you go ahead and screw up by ignoring yours, we'll see where you end up over 30.


----------



## Father Time

SFC Ollie said:


> Son you really should learn some respect for your elders. I learned from mine, you go ahead and screw up by ignoring yours, we'll see where you end up over 30.



Elders are not entitled to respect. Respect is earned not demanded.


----------



## Sherry

Father Time said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son you really should learn some respect for your elders. I learned from mine, you go ahead and screw up by ignoring yours, we'll see where you end up over 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elders are not entitled to respect. Respect is earned not demanded.
Click to expand...


In general, I think they have earned a certain degree of respect for their life experiences. Unless an individual shows me that they are unworthy of respect, I'm more than willing to be civil and open to their sage advice.


----------



## Father Time

Sherry said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son you really should learn some respect for your elders. I learned from mine, you go ahead and screw up by ignoring yours, we'll see where you end up over 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elders are not entitled to respect. Respect is earned not demanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general, I think they have earned a certain degree of respect for their life experiences. Unless an individual shows me that they are unworthy of respect, I'm more than willing to be civil and open to their sage advice.
Click to expand...


I think you and I have different definitions of respect.


----------



## AllieBaba

Stainmaster said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm no child.  I am 28 with four years of college, and an honorary MBA.  I make over $40,000 a year.  Young people and sex have pretty much stayed the same over the years.  It is the seniors that concern me.  They are the ones who messed up this country, and now they try to tell young people what to do.  Remember active young adults played a significant role in the last election.  We plan to stay active, and take a pass on all the senior citizen bravado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any wonder no one comes to visit?
> Lead, follow, but get out of the way.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankies for the factoids Stainmaster.  WTF is an "honorary MBA"?  28 is a tad late to sound or think like an 18 year old, but hey, my 34 year old nephew sounds and acts like he's 12, so it's all good.
> 
> Don't be hating on all us Gray Panthers, Stainmaster.  _Your_ only two choices are age or death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </title></head>"+"<body onload='if (!window.parent.StateManager || window.parent.StateManager.frameSaving) return;"+"window.parent.StateManager.restore(decodeURIComponent(document.body.innerText));'>"+enc(b)+"</body></html>");c.close();a.frameSaving=
> 
> It is not the energy and idealism of the young that wins the day.  Nor is it the wisdom and life experience of the old.  It is the synergy of those two _together_, Stainmaster.  We _each_ need the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't talk down to me.  People earn my respect regardless of their age.  Bottom line, sex and love are about all that is left of value in this world after the mess left by previous generations.  Working in these threads has taught me to push aside the advice of people who are useless.  The message is live for now.  The older generations have insulted those of us under 30.  I hope when I am 60 my attitude is still as it is.
Click to expand...


I'm sure when you're 60 it will be. Perverts and pedophiles hardly ever improve with age.

And please note the one foolish enough to justify his crazy behavior is getting shit on by him. Typical ungrateful shitheel behavior.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son you really should learn some respect for your elders. I learned from mine, you go ahead and screw up by ignoring yours, we'll see where you end up over 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elders are not entitled to respect. Respect is earned not demanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In general, I think they have earned a certain degree of respect for their life experiences. Unless an individual shows me that they are unworthy of respect, I'm more than willing to be civil and open to their sage advice.
Click to expand...


That's a good point.  I try to be respectful.  When bitter people, come to USMB to vent life-time disappointments, how much are the rest of us supposed to listen to?  Young people are looking for honest answers about sex, and from reading your posts you are in no position to offer them anything.  Including safe sex.

We have these wonderful computers so we can communicate around the planet.  We have software like this great web site, and how do we use it?  Name calling, cursing, and put downs.  We are an incredibly stupid species to be throwing away an opportunity like this.  I operate on the premise of lead, follow, or get out of the way.  

Unfortunately, many seniors with their lives behind them are a hinderence to meaningful change.  I have worked a voter registrar, and seen too many people who get the same vote I do, and they might as well be from Mars.  Sherry, you have not been civil with me, and I have no respect for you.


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> And now if you are over 30 then you are one of the "ones who messed up this country."
> 
> LOL,
> 
> Son you really should learn some respect for your elders. I learned from mine, you go ahead and screw up by ignoring yours, we'll see where you end up over 30.



I love this grandfatherly approach starting with "Son."  And, now you are going to tell everyone about the birds and the bees.  Ollie respect is earned.  You are a bigot, which in my book makes you useless.  Useless means a write off.  This is not your country any more.  America love it or leave it.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elders are not entitled to respect. Respect is earned not demanded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, I think they have earned a certain degree of respect for their life experiences. Unless an individual shows me that they are unworthy of respect, I'm more than willing to be civil and open to their sage advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  I try to be respectful.  When bitter people, come to USMB to vent life-time disappointments, how much are the rest of us supposed to listen to?  Young people are looking for honest answers about sex, and from reading your posts you are in no position to offer them anything.  Including safe sex.
> 
> We have these wonderful computers so we can communicate around the planet.  We have software like this great web site, and how do we use it?  Name calling, cursing, and put downs.  We are an incredibly stupid species to be throwing away an opportunity like this.  I operate on the premise of lead, follow, or get out of the way.
> 
> Unfortunately, many seniors with their lives behind them are a hinderence to meaningful change.  I have worked a voter registrar, and seen too many people who get the same vote I do, and they might as well be from Mars.  Sherry, you have not been civil with me, and I have no respect for you.
Click to expand...


Poor titty baby. I give don't give a flying fuck if you respect me or not. Once you showed your true colors, I had no use for your babblings. You're a creepy freak.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Father Time said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son you really should learn some respect for your elders. I learned from mine, you go ahead and screw up by ignoring yours, we'll see where you end up over 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elders are not entitled to respect. Respect is earned not demanded.
Click to expand...


No shit Sherlock. And most people who are older than stainedmattress have earned a degree of respect.


----------



## AllieBaba

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general, I think they have earned a certain degree of respect for their life experiences. Unless an individual shows me that they are unworthy of respect, I'm more than willing to be civil and open to their sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  I try to be respectful.  When bitter people, come to USMB to vent life-time disappointments, how much are the rest of us supposed to listen to?  Young people are looking for honest answers about sex, and from reading your posts you are in no position to offer them anything.  Including safe sex.
> 
> We have these wonderful computers so we can communicate around the planet.  We have software like this great web site, and how do we use it?  Name calling, cursing, and put downs.  We are an incredibly stupid species to be throwing away an opportunity like this.  I operate on the premise of lead, follow, or get out of the way.
> 
> Unfortunately, many seniors with their lives behind them are a hinderence to meaningful change.  I have worked a voter registrar, and seen too many people who get the same vote I do, and they might as well be from Mars.  Sherry, you have not been civil with me, and I have no respect for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor titty baby. I give don't give a flying fuck if you respect me or not. Once you showed your true colors, I had no use for your babblings. You're a creepy freak.
Click to expand...


Where have I heard that before?

Oh, yeah, that's exactly how I nailed him. Anyone who promotes adults teaching children how to have sex has got a problem. At least with me.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now if you are over 30 then you are one of the "ones who messed up this country."
> 
> LOL,
> 
> Son you really should learn some respect for your elders. I learned from mine, you go ahead and screw up by ignoring yours, we'll see where you end up over 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this grandfatherly approach starting with "Son."  And, now you are going to tell everyone about the birds and the bees.  Ollie respect is earned.  You are a bigot, which in my book makes you useless.  Useless means a write off.  This is not your country any more.  America love it or leave it.
Click to expand...


You want to be an adult, start acting like one. Now I am a bigot? Maybe you should explain that to me because I hope I misunderstand you.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general, I think they have earned a certain degree of respect for their life experiences. Unless an individual shows me that they are unworthy of respect, I'm more than willing to be civil and open to their sage advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  I try to be respectful.  When bitter people, come to USMB to vent life-time disappointments, how much are the rest of us supposed to listen to?  Young people are looking for honest answers about sex, and from reading your posts you are in no position to offer them anything.  Including safe sex.
> 
> We have these wonderful computers so we can communicate around the planet.  We have software like this great web site, and how do we use it?  Name calling, cursing, and put downs.  We are an incredibly stupid species to be throwing away an opportunity like this.  I operate on the premise of lead, follow, or get out of the way.
> 
> Unfortunately, many seniors with their lives behind them are a hinderence to meaningful change.  I have worked a voter registrar, and seen too many people who get the same vote I do, and they might as well be from Mars.  Sherry, you have not been civil with me, and I have no respect for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor titty baby. I give don't give a flying fuck if you respect me or not. *Once you showed your true colors,* I had no use for your babblings. You're a creepy freak.
Click to expand...


What are my true colors?  Read me.  Why do you keep posting if you have no use for my "babblings?"  Should I put in a call for your caregiver?


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now if you are over 30 then you are one of the "ones who messed up this country."
> 
> LOL,
> 
> Son you really should learn some respect for your elders. I learned from mine, you go ahead and screw up by ignoring yours, we'll see where you end up over 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this grandfatherly approach starting with "Son."  And, now you are going to tell everyone about the birds and the bees.  Ollie respect is earned.  You are a bigot, which in my book makes you useless.  Useless means a write off.  This is not your country any more.  America love it or leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to be an adult, start acting like one. Now I am a bigot? Maybe you should explain that to me because I hope I misunderstand you.
Click to expand...


What do you mean, your avatar is plastered all over the Tea Bagger thread?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this grandfatherly approach starting with "Son."  And, now you are going to tell everyone about the birds and the bees.  Ollie respect is earned.  You are a bigot, which in my book makes you useless.  Useless means a write off.  This is not your country any more.  America love it or leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to be an adult, start acting like one. Now I am a bigot? Maybe you should explain that to me because I hope I misunderstand you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, your avatar is plastered all over the Tea Bagger thread?
Click to expand...


And? This makes me a bigot? Keep going punk.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point.  I try to be respectful.  When bitter people, come to USMB to vent life-time disappointments, how much are the rest of us supposed to listen to?  Young people are looking for honest answers about sex, and from reading your posts you are in no position to offer them anything.  Including safe sex.
> 
> We have these wonderful computers so we can communicate around the planet.  We have software like this great web site, and how do we use it?  Name calling, cursing, and put downs.  We are an incredibly stupid species to be throwing away an opportunity like this.  I operate on the premise of lead, follow, or get out of the way.
> 
> Unfortunately, many seniors with their lives behind them are a hinderence to meaningful change.  I have worked a voter registrar, and seen too many people who get the same vote I do, and they might as well be from Mars.  Sherry, you have not been civil with me, and I have no respect for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor titty baby. I give don't give a flying fuck if you respect me or not. *Once you showed your true colors,* I had no use for your babblings. You're a creepy freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are my true colors?  Read me.  Why do you keep posting if you have no use for my "babblings?"  Should I put in a call for your caregiver?
Click to expand...


I'm free to post wherever I please, douchemaster. I fucking love that I get under your skin. One thing you're revealing is that you're a lying phoney. Why would you pretend to be 28. Clearly someone of that age would not refer to a person 13 years older than them as needing a caregiver. It was a lot more fun when Dante was here feeding you your lines.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor titty baby. I give don't give a flying fuck if you respect me or not. *Once you showed your true colors,* I had no use for your babblings. You're a creepy freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are my true colors?  Read me.  Why do you keep posting if you have no use for my "babblings?"  Should I put in a call for your caregiver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm free to post wherever I please, douchemaster. I fucking love that I get under your skin. One thing you're revealing is that you're a lying phoney. Why would you pretend to be 28. Clearly someone of that age would not refer to a person 13 years older than them as needing a caregiver. It was a lot more fun when Dante was here feeding you your lines.
Click to expand...


Oh brother, your post is LOADED!  I don't pretend anything, my positions are clear.  I figured you had a caregiver because you are so stuck in the past with backward thinking.  You *SON*, have to understand your politics went out with automobile tail fins!*  I thought you were going to read me!* Is a tie in to Dante your whole bit?  I think Dante has ideas worth listening to.  You know if there were any teens out there, they probably left as this thread as you degenerated it.  The topic of this thread is supposed to be:

*"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?​*


----------



## Avatar4321

Stainmaster said:


> Don't talk down to me.  People earn my respect regardless of their age.  Bottom line, sex and love are about all that is left of value in this world after the mess left by previous generations.  Working in these threads has taught me to push aside the advice of people who are useless.  The message is live for now.  The older generations have insulted those of us under 30.  I hope when I am 60 my attitude is still as it is.



Funny, I'm under 30. I've never felt insulted by older generations. Quite contrary I learn alot from them. And I realize there is still much of this world to learn.

If you don't want people to talk down to you, don't talk down to them.

And if you think that sex and love are the only things of value, you really need to get out more.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are my true colors?  Read me.  Why do you keep posting if you have no use for my "babblings?"  Should I put in a call for your caregiver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm free to post wherever I please, douchemaster. I fucking love that I get under your skin. One thing you're revealing is that you're a lying phoney. Why would you pretend to be 28. Clearly someone of that age would not refer to a person 13 years older than them as needing a caregiver. It was a lot more fun when Dante was here feeding you your lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother, your post is LOADED!  I don't pretend anything, my positions are clear.  I figured you had a caregiver because you are so stuck in the past with backward thinking.  You *SON*, have to understand your politics went out with automobile tail fins!*
> I thought you were going to read me!* Is a tie in to Dante the whole bit?  I think Dante has ideas worth listening to.  You know if there were any teens out there, they probably left as this thread as it has degenerated.  The topic of this thread is supposed to be:
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?​*
Click to expand...


You are a complete poser. You want to fancy yourself as some sort of sexpert, and yet you honestly believe a woman over 30 is no longer in tune with her sexuality. That right there proves how uneducated you are on the subject matter. The idea of someone as ignorant as you wanting to instruct minors is a joke. You can't point to one post where I have been against normal sex ed for young people. You're just pissy because I don't support your perverse twist on it. You need help, little man. Now go have your cookies and milk.


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to be an adult, start acting like one. Now I am a bigot? Maybe you should explain that to me because I hope I misunderstand you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, your avatar is plastered all over the Tea Bagger thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? This makes me a bigot? Keep going punk.
Click to expand...


You know where all your racist talk goes, here is a link to your Tea Bagger thread, we don't need this garbage here.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/116085-the-tea-bagger-movement-is-fake-grass-roots-three-conservative-groups-set-it-up.html

*Now, are you going to read me, or get back on the topic of this thread.*  Everywhere you go you spread ingorance and confusion.  I guess that is all you have to offer.


*"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?​*


----------



## Madeline

SFC Ollie said:


> And now if you are over 30 then you are one of the "ones who messed up this country."
> 
> LOL,
> 
> Son you really should learn some respect for your elders. I learned from mine, you go ahead and screw up by ignoring yours, we'll see where you end up over 30.



Born in the 1950's, when Joe McCarthy was hunting "Commies" and Jim Crows Laws kept men like Obama from drinking water from the "wrong fountain".

Helped to bring an end to a bad war.

Freed men and women from rigid sex roles that suffocated both.

Gave birth to the Environmental Movement.

Set GLBT people free from their closets and helped to at least bring shame on those who murder and assault such folks.

Exposed the sexual abuse practices of the Catholic Church and (hopefully) ended a century-old horror show.

I hope you are HALF as fortunate, in your dotage, as people my age to say "we might not have been perfect, but we did okay".

You and the folks your age didn't get these new social mores from the Freedom Fairy, Stainmaster.  It's the men and women MY age who sweated and protested and fought and sometimes _died _to give them to you.  Quit bellyaching about how we fucked things up and pick up the torch...much remains to be done.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> You are a complete poser. You want to fancy yourself as some sort of sexpert, and yet you honestly believe a woman over 30 is no longer in tune with her sexuality. That right there proves how uneducated you are on the subject matter. The idea of someone as ignorant as you wanting to instruct minors is a joke. You can't point to one post where I have been against normal sex ed for young people. You're just pissy because I don't support your perverse twist on it. You need help, little man. Now go have your cookies and milk.





*"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?​*


----------



## SFC Ollie

Stainmaster said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, your avatar is plastered all over the Tea Bagger thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? This makes me a bigot? Keep going punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know where all your racist talk goes, here is a link to your Tea Bagger thread, we don't need this garbage here.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/116085-the-tea-bagger-movement-is-fake-grass-roots-three-conservative-groups-set-it-up.html
> 
> *Now, are you going to read me, or get back on the topic of this thread.*  Everywhere you go you spread ingorance and confusion.  I guess that is all you have to offer.
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?​*
Click to expand...


Oh no little boy now you have called me a racist too? Please prove that you are more than a complete asshole and show us one racist remark that I have ever made.

Now before you waste any time looking, remember that my wife is of Mexican decent. In my immediate family there are obviously Mexican, and then there are some Puerto Rican and some blacks, ans several mixes. 

Now go ahead and show me where I'm a racist you little punk ass.

Damned shame I can't neg you for this stupidity too.


----------



## Madeline

What you are now prompting, Stainmaster is a variety of hate called "agism".  The belief that the young are valuable and the old are valueless.

Quite apart from the effect of agism on YOU as you age, study a bit on history.  Any society that discards and devalues the old has declined into chaos and flamed out.  It is the old who best preserve values like "love matters more than money".


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a complete poser. You want to fancy yourself as some sort of sexpert, and yet you honestly believe a woman over 30 is no longer in tune with her sexuality. That right there proves how uneducated you are on the subject matter. The idea of someone as ignorant as you wanting to instruct minors is a joke. You can't point to one post where I have been against normal sex ed for young people. You're just pissy because I don't support your perverse twist on it. You need help, little man. Now go have your cookies and milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?​*
Click to expand...


YOU are the one who has a problem. Seek therapy.


----------



## Stainmaster

Madeline said:


> What you are now prompting, Stainmaster is a variety of hate called "agism".  The belief that the young are valuable and the old are valueless.
> 
> Quite apart from the effect of agism on YOU as you age, study a bit on history.  Any society that discards and devalues the old has declined into chaos and flamed out.  It is the old who best preserve values like "love matters more than money".



Madeline, you came into this late.  I can fall back on "they started it," if you go back in the thread.  My grandpop is 61, and his views are more open-minded than some of the people I run with.  When some 41 year old starts in on me with this sober military attitude and says "*Son,* you will come to understand...." crap I write them off.  They were born old.

Those leading the attack on teenage sex practices are pretty much the same Tea Bagger crowd from another thread desperate to find something to hang onto.  So, they are ruining this thread.  They think they are getting me upset when it is just like brushing off a helicopter parent.  Their words go in one ear and out the other.  I must admit I am enjoying posting things I have always wanted to say to know-it-all-adults.  At the same time that is why I thanked your post, you brought maturity into the thread.

If I was a teen and read this thread, I would have fallen asleep by the third page disgusted with adult behavior while I was looking for honest answers.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a complete poser. You want to fancy yourself as some sort of sexpert, and yet you honestly believe a woman over 30 is no longer in tune with her sexuality. That right there proves how uneducated you are on the subject matter. The idea of someone as ignorant as you wanting to instruct minors is a joke. You can't point to one post where I have been against normal sex ed for young people. You're just pissy because I don't support your perverse twist on it. You need help, little man. Now go have your cookies and milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?​*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU are the one who has a problem. Seek therapy.
Click to expand...


This is so Tea Bagger, the "you are mentally ill defense," which in desperation becomes name-calling and cursing.  Surprise, surprise, look who it is.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are now prompting, Stainmaster is a variety of hate called "agism".  The belief that the young are valuable and the old are valueless.
> 
> Quite apart from the effect of agism on YOU as you age, study a bit on history.  Any society that discards and devalues the old has declined into chaos and flamed out.  It is the old who best preserve values like "love matters more than money".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline, you came into this late.  I can fall back on "they started it," if you go back in the thread.  My grandpop is 61, and his views are more open-minded than some of the people I run with.  When some 41 year old starts in on me with this sober military attitude and says "*Son,* you will come to understand...." crap I write them off.  They were born old.
> 
> Those leading the attack on teenage sex practices are pretty much the same Tea Bagger crowd from another thread desperate to find something to hang onto.  So, they are ruining this thread.  They think they are getting me upset when it is just like brushing off a helicopter parent.  Their words go in one ear and out the other.  I must admit I am enjoying posting things I have always wanted to say to know-it-all-adults.  At the same time that is why I thanked your post, you brought maturity into the thread.
> 
> If I was a teen and read this thread, I would have fallen asleep by the third page disgusted with adult behavior while I was looking for honest answers.
Click to expand...


Hey dipshit, would you like to show me the post where I referred to your stupid ass as "son"?? As far as your references to my postings on tea party threads, I'm going to educate you, fucktard. Go to the "replies" column of any thread and click on it to see who has posted on the thread, or click on a poster's name and scroll down to "see all posts". Have fun, idiot.


----------



## AllieBaba

Techinically, pedophilia is a mental illness.


----------



## AllieBaba

And _technically_ too.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the one who has a problem. Seek therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so Tea Bagger, the "you are mentally ill defense," which in desperation becomes name-calling and cursing.  Surprise, surprise, look who it is.
Click to expand...


Awwww am I offending your virgin eyes and ears. Also, your enlightened ass shouldn't equate therapy to being mentally ill. You have so much to learn, turd brain.


----------



## Stainmaster

By the way, I am mostly going to be off the web the next few days.  We got a place down at Huntington City Beach for bonfire-surfing.  Keep your energy up, I will be anxious to stay in this thread, I may take a lap top, but this is the time of year to enjoy Southern California!


----------



## Madeline

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are now prompting, Stainmaster is a variety of hate called "agism".  The belief that the young are valuable and the old are valueless.
> 
> Quite apart from the effect of agism on YOU as you age, study a bit on history.  Any society that discards and devalues the old has declined into chaos and flamed out.  It is the old who best preserve values like "love matters more than money".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline, you came into this late.  I can fall back on "they started it," if you go back in the thread.  My grandpop is 61, and his views are more open-minded than some of the people I run with.  When some 41 year old starts in on me with this sober military attitude and says "*Son,* you will come to understand...." crap I write them off.  They were born old.
> 
> Those leading the attack on teenage sex practices are pretty much the same Tea Bagger crowd from another thread desperate to find something to hang onto.  So, they are ruining this thread.  They think they are getting me upset when it is just like brushing off a helicopter parent.  Their words go in one ear and out the other.  I must admit I am enjoying posting things I have always wanted to say to know-it-all-adults.  At the same time that is why I thanked your post, you brought maturity into the thread.
> 
> If I was a teen and read this thread, I would have fallen asleep by the third page disgusted with adult behavior while I was looking for honest answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dipshit, would you like to show me the post where I referred to your stupid ass as "son"?? As far as your references to my postings on tea party threads, I'm going to educate you, fucktard. Go to the "replies" column of any thread and click on it to see who has posted on the thread, or click on a poster's name and scroll down to "see all posts". Have fun, idiot.
Click to expand...


Stainmaster, the folks who object to sex with minors are not Liberals.  They're The Parents of Teen Agers, amd Parents of Teen Agers Past.  When my daughter was 13, a 19 year old man tried to shark her.

I left his entrails on the side of a dirt road.  

I may be Liberal-shading-on-Pinko, but first and foremost I am a Mommy. Rule #1 with me is Dun Harm The Kidlet.


----------



## Avatar4321

Stainmaster said:


> Madeline, you came into this late.  I can fall back on "they started it," if you go back in the thread.  My grandpop is 61, and his views are more open-minded than some of the people I run with.  When some 41 year old starts in on me with this sober military attitude and says "*Son,* you will come to understand...." crap I write them off.  They were born old.
> 
> Those leading the attack on teenage sex practices are pretty much the same Tea Bagger crowd from another thread desperate to find something to hang onto.  So, they are ruining this thread.  They think they are getting me upset when it is just like brushing off a helicopter parent.  Their words go in one ear and out the other.  I must admit I am enjoying posting things I have always wanted to say to know-it-all-adults.  At the same time that is why I thanked your post, you brought maturity into the thread.
> 
> If I was a teen and read this thread, I would have fallen asleep by the third page disgusted with adult behavior while I was looking for honest answers.



"They started it?" Seriously? That's going to be your argument?

You do realize you are an adult and assuming you know it all without ever considering that you might be wrong don't you?

What is your point in posting here? Is it to get back at people you seem to think have offended you or is it to have enlightening discussion?


----------



## AllieBaba

This thread is weird on an epic scale.


----------



## Stainmaster

Madeline said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline, you came into this late.  I can fall back on "they started it," if you go back in the thread.  My grandpop is 61, and his views are more open-minded than some of the people I run with.  When some 41 year old starts in on me with this sober military attitude and says "*Son,* you will come to understand...." crap I write them off.  They were born old.
> 
> Those leading the attack on teenage sex practices are pretty much the same Tea Bagger crowd from another thread desperate to find something to hang onto.  So, they are ruining this thread.  They think they are getting me upset when it is just like brushing off a helicopter parent.  Their words go in one ear and out the other.  I must admit I am enjoying posting things I have always wanted to say to know-it-all-adults.  At the same time that is why I thanked your post, you brought maturity into the thread.
> 
> If I was a teen and read this thread, I would have fallen asleep by the third page disgusted with adult behavior while I was looking for honest answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dipshit, would you like to show me the post where I referred to your stupid ass as "son"?? As far as your references to my postings on tea party threads, I'm going to educate you, fucktard. Go to the "replies" column of any thread and click on it to see who has posted on the thread, or click on a poster's name and scroll down to "see all posts". Have fun, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stainmaster, the folks who object to sex with minors are not Liberals.  They're The Parents of Teen Agers, amd Parents of Teen Agers Past.  When my daughter was 13, a 19 year old man tried to shark her.
> 
> I left his entrails on the side of a dirt road.
> 
> I may be Liberal-shading-on-Pinko, but first and foremost I am a Mommy. Rule #1 with me is Dun Harm The Kidlet.
Click to expand...


Good for you.  Now for the conservative side of this independent voter.  Every time "Law and Order," does an episode on pedaphiles, I come to the same conclusion.  You have the evidence in hand, don't waste money on a trial.  End them then and there.


----------



## Stainmaster

Avatar4321 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline, you came into this late.  I can fall back on "they started it," if you go back in the thread.  My grandpop is 61, and his views are more open-minded than some of the people I run with.  When some 41 year old starts in on me with this sober military attitude and says "*Son,* you will come to understand...." crap I write them off.  They were born old.
> 
> Those leading the attack on teenage sex practices are pretty much the same Tea Bagger crowd from another thread desperate to find something to hang onto.  So, they are ruining this thread.  They think they are getting me upset when it is just like brushing off a helicopter parent.  Their words go in one ear and out the other.  I must admit I am enjoying posting things I have always wanted to say to know-it-all-adults.  At the same time that is why I thanked your post, you brought maturity into the thread.
> 
> If I was a teen and read this thread, I would have fallen asleep by the third page disgusted with adult behavior while I was looking for honest answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They started it?" Seriously? That's going to be your argument?
> 
> You do realize you are an adult and assuming you know it all without ever considering that you might be wrong don't you?
> 
> What is your point in posting here? Is it to get back at people you seem to think have offended you or is it to have enlightening discussion?
Click to expand...


Cut the crap, I've read your posts.


----------



## eagleseven

Stainmaster said:


> I can fall back on "they started it,"


That don't fly, kid.



Stainmaster said:


> Those leading the attack on teenage sex practices are *pretty much the same Tea Bagger crowd* from another thread desperate to find something to hang onto.


Hint: remove head from ass, before using either

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zsUNnFVMsE]YouTube - Since 1773[/ame]



Stainmaster said:


> If I was a teen and read this thread, I would have fallen asleep by the third page disgusted with adult behavior while I was looking for honest answers.


I'll give you another hint: teens don't come looking for sex advice on a political forum.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline, you came into this late.  I can fall back on "they started it," if you go back in the thread.  My grandpop is 61, and his views are more open-minded than some of the people I run with.  When some 41 year old starts in on me with this sober military attitude and says "*Son,* you will come to understand...." crap I write them off.  They were born old.
> 
> Those leading the attack on teenage sex practices are pretty much the same Tea Bagger crowd from another thread desperate to find something to hang onto.  So, they are ruining this thread.  They think they are getting me upset when it is just like brushing off a helicopter parent.  Their words go in one ear and out the other.  I must admit I am enjoying posting things I have always wanted to say to know-it-all-adults.  At the same time that is why I thanked your post, you brought maturity into the thread.
> 
> If I was a teen and read this thread, I would have fallen asleep by the third page disgusted with adult behavior while I was looking for honest answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "They started it?" Seriously? That's going to be your argument?
> 
> You do realize you are an adult and assuming you know it all without ever considering that you might be wrong don't you?
> 
> What is your point in posting here? Is it to get back at people you seem to think have offended you or is it to have enlightening discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut the crap, I've read your posts.
Click to expand...


That's always your pathetic fallback. You've attempted it with me numerous times by trying to imply that I'm a tea partier and/or racist. I've instructed you on how to back up your claims, so get busy you sacless wonder. Don't fuckin' write checks your ass can't cash.


----------



## Madeline

AllieBaba said:


> Techinically, pedophilia is a mental illness.



Pedophilia is a mental illness ONLY from the POV of one who does not believe in EVIL.


----------



## Madeline

> Quote: Originally Posted by Stainmaster
> 
> I can fall back on "they started it,"



Stainmaster, I did not accept _this _excuse from my kidlet when she was two.  Admit that you overshot the mark in your Op to rabble rouse..if you did...or attempt debate on the merits of your indefensible position.

But if all you are going to do is whine that you're being picked on by crabby adults, don't expect to be treated by them as a Man.


----------



## Avatar4321

AllieBaba said:


> This thread is weird on an epic scale.



Considering the threads on this board, that's saying something


----------



## Avatar4321

Stainmaster said:


> Cut the crap, I've read your posts.



I was unaware basic human communication skills were crap. 

Guess I learn something everyday.


----------



## AllieBaba

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Techinically, pedophilia is a mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedophilia is a mental illness ONLY from the POV of one who does not believe in EVIL.
Click to expand...


Either way, it's incurable.


----------



## Madeline

AllieBaba said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Techinically, pedophilia is a mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedophilia is a mental illness ONLY from the POV of one who does not believe in EVIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either way, it's incurable.
Click to expand...


Death ends the crime spree of any pedophile, AllieBaba.


----------



## eagleseven

Madeline said:


> Death ends the crime spree of any pedophile, AllieBaba.


_Death is the solution to all problems. No man - no problem. 
_
-Stalin


----------



## Dante

Sherry said:


> This goal should be met by 16?? So when should they start.....12,13,14.....you're a dumb mother fucker.



Stop inferring another member is a pederast. 


you are an ugly person inside as well as out.


----------



## AllieBaba

Dante said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goal should be met by 16?? So when should they start.....12,13,14.....you're a dumb mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop inferring another member is a pederast.
> 
> 
> you are an ugly person inside as well as out.
Click to expand...


People who voice illegal desires are going to face the piper, dumbass.

Stainlick proposed sending children to sex therapists. See what you can do with that.


----------



## Sherry

Dante said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goal should be met by 16?? So when should they start.....12,13,14.....you're a dumb mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop inferring another member is a pederast.
> 
> 
> you are an ugly person inside as well as out.
Click to expand...


Awww gee, puppet master, I'm all broken up that you think so little of me.


----------



## Father Time

Madeline said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedophilia is a mental illness ONLY from the POV of one who does not believe in EVIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, it's incurable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death ends the crime spree of any pedophile, AllieBaba.
Click to expand...


It's not even illegal to be a pedophile in the US.


----------



## caela

I've skipped most of this thread but can't help throwing my own 0.02$ worth in on the opening post:

I would, personally, prefer my daughter not have had sex of any variety by the time she is 16. I do want her to be well informed about how her body works, the basic mechanics of sex and that STD's can be contracted with _any_ sexual contact not just penile/vaginal intercourse. I'm hoping she will wait until she feels she is mature enough and that she'll also wait until she actually loves someone not just have sex because she feels pressured to by some boy or because everyone else says they are.

But that's just what I want for my own daughter.


----------



## Madeline

caela said:


> I've skipped most of this thread but can't help throwing my own 0.02$ worth in on the opening post:
> 
> I would, personally, prefer my daughter not have had sex of any variety by the time she is 16. I do want her to be well informed about how her body works, the basic mechanics of sex and that STD's can be contracted with _any_ sexual contact not just penile/vaginal intercourse. I'm hoping she will wait until she feels she is mature enough and that she'll also wait until she actually loves someone not just have sex because she feels pressured to by some boy or because everyone else says they are.
> 
> But that's just what I want for my own daughter.



caela, that is what I wanted for my daughter too.  And if my son had lived, I'd have ALSO wanted it for him.  Not only is sex an adult activity, with adult responsibilities and risks, but the period after sexual maturity and before losing one's virginity needs to be somewhat protracted.  It's the tenderness of a first _kiss_ I wanted my daughter to remember...not the fumbling or terror of her first time.


----------



## Stainmaster

eagleseven said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can fall back on "they started it,"
> 
> 
> 
> That don't fly, kid.
Click to expand...


*Let the posts speak for themselves.*


----------



## Stainmaster

Dante said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goal should be met by 16?? So when should they start.....12,13,14.....you're a dumb mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop inferring another member is a pederast.
> 
> 
> you are an ugly person inside as well as out.
Click to expand...


She has stepped way over the line on this pederast stuff.  The Administrators will, I am sure get involved eventually.  Give Sherry more rope.  My stand on this issue of pedaphiles was clearly stated in *post #178.*


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "They started it?" Seriously? That's going to be your argument?
> 
> You do realize you are an adult and assuming you know it all without ever considering that you might be wrong don't you?
> 
> What is your point in posting here? Is it to get back at people you seem to think have offended you or is it to have enlightening discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the crap, I've read your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's always your pathetic fallback. You've attempted it with me numerous times by trying to imply that I'm a tea partier and/or racist. I've instructed you on how to back up your claims, so get busy you sacless wonder. Don't fuckin' write checks your ass can't cash.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stainmaster

AllieBaba said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goal should be met by 16?? So when should they start.....12,13,14.....you're a dumb mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop inferring another member is a pederast.
> 
> 
> you are an ugly person inside as well as out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who voice illegal desires are going to face the piper, dumbass.
> 
> Stainlick proposed sending children to sex therapists. See what you can do with that.
Click to expand...


This thread is getting completely out of hand, I think the Moderators should close it.  Discussion of pedaphiles is and EXTREMELY serious matter.  This is not something to joke about, or throw around lightly.  Sherry does not like me because I have held a mirror to her face in another thread, and she just wants to hurt me.  Fine, to some extent that is part of what a message board experience is all about.

The entire point of this thread is to discuss ways to help young people overcome hang-ups in their teen years, so they won't have to struggle through problems when they become adults.  Yes, the original post was designed to be provocative, to bring people into the thread.  But, now it is going too far.  When an accusation of being a pedaphile is thrown around, someone could REALLY get hurt in real life.  Extremists like Ollie and Sherry need to get a grip.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> This goal should be met by 16?? So when should they start.....12,13,14.....you're a dumb mother fucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop inferring another member is a pederast.
> 
> 
> you are an ugly person inside as well as out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has stepped way over the line on this pederast stuff.  The Administrators will, I am sure get involved eventually.  Give Sherry more rope.  My stand on this issue of pedaphiles was clearly stated in *post #178.*
Click to expand...




Stainmaster said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop inferring another member is a pederast.
> 
> 
> you are an ugly person inside as well as out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who voice illegal desires are going to face the piper, dumbass.
> 
> Stainlick proposed sending children to sex therapists. See what you can do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is getting completely out of hand, I think the Moderators should close it.  Discussion of pedaphiles is and EXTREMELY serious matter.  This is not something to joke about, or throw around lightly.  Sherry does not like me because I have held a mirror to her face in another thread, and she just wants to hurt me.  Fine, to some extent that is part of what a message board experience is all about.
> 
> The entire point of this thread is to discuss ways to help young people overcome hang-ups in their teen years, so they won't have to struggle through problems when they become adults.  Yes, the original post was designed to be provocative, to bring people into the thread.  But, now it is going too far.  When an accusation of being a pedaphile is thrown around, someone could REALLY get hurt in real life.
Click to expand...


Damn creepy freak, you're fuckin' cooked. I never called you a pedophile. You opened yourself up to all the people on this thread telling you what they think of your philosophy on educating young children about sex. If you can't take the heat, get the fuck off the message board.

Now what the fuck are you talking about regarding some other thread?? And provide links, you fucking lying sack of shit.

Oh, and give your pal my best.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop inferring another member is a pederast.
> 
> 
> you are an ugly person inside as well as out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has stepped way over the line on this pederast stuff.  The Administrators will, I am sure get involved eventually.  Give Sherry more rope.  My stand on this issue of pedaphiles was clearly stated in *post #178.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who voice illegal desires are going to face the piper, dumbass.
> 
> Stainlick proposed sending children to sex therapists. See what you can do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is getting completely out of hand, I think the Moderators should close it.  Discussion of pedaphiles is and EXTREMELY serious matter.  This is not something to joke about, or throw around lightly.  Sherry does not like me because I have held a mirror to her face in another thread, and she just wants to hurt me.  Fine, to some extent that is part of what a message board experience is all about.
> 
> The entire point of this thread is to discuss ways to help young people overcome hang-ups in their teen years, so they won't have to struggle through problems when they become adults.  Yes, the original post was designed to be provocative, to bring people into the thread.  But, now it is going too far.  When an accusation of being a pedaphile is thrown around, someone could REALLY get hurt in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn creepy freak, you're fuckin' cooked. I never called you a pedophile. You opened yourself up to all the people on this thread telling you what they think of your philosophy on educating young children about sex. If you can't take the heat, get the fuck off the message board.
> 
> Now what the fuck are you talking about regarding some other thread?? And provide links, you fucking lying sack of shit.
> 
> Oh, and give your pal my best.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has stepped way over the line on this pederast stuff.  The Administrators will, I am sure get involved eventually.  Give Sherry more rope.  My stand on this issue of pedaphiles was clearly stated in *post #178.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is getting completely out of hand, I think the Moderators should close it.  Discussion of pedaphiles is and EXTREMELY serious matter.  This is not something to joke about, or throw around lightly.  Sherry does not like me because I have held a mirror to her face in another thread, and she just wants to hurt me.  Fine, to some extent that is part of what a message board experience is all about.
> 
> The entire point of this thread is to discuss ways to help young people overcome hang-ups in their teen years, so they won't have to struggle through problems when they become adults.  Yes, the original post was designed to be provocative, to bring people into the thread.  But, now it is going too far.  When an accusation of being a pedaphile is thrown around, someone could REALLY get hurt in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn creepy freak, you're fuckin' cooked. I never called you a pedophile. You opened yourself up to all the people on this thread telling you what they think of your philosophy on educating young children about sex. If you can't take the heat, get the fuck off the message board.
> 
> Now what the fuck are you talking about regarding some other thread?? And provide links, you fucking lying sack of shit.
> 
> Oh, and give your pal my best.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, you have provided much entertainment. In a demented sort of way.


----------



## caela

Madeline said:


> caela said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've skipped most of this thread but can't help throwing my own 0.02$ worth in on the opening post:
> 
> I would, personally, prefer my daughter not have had sex of any variety by the time she is 16. I do want her to be well informed about how her body works, the basic mechanics of sex and that STD's can be contracted with _any_ sexual contact not just penile/vaginal intercourse. I'm hoping she will wait until she feels she is mature enough and that she'll also wait until she actually loves someone not just have sex because she feels pressured to by some boy or because everyone else says they are.
> 
> But that's just what I want for my own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caela, that is what I wanted for my daughter too.  And if my son had lived, I'd have ALSO wanted it for him.  Not only is sex an adult activity, with adult responsibilities and risks, but the period after sexual maturity and before losing one's virginity needs to be somewhat protracted.  It's the tenderness of a first _kiss_ I wanted my daughter to remember...not the fumbling or terror of her first time.
Click to expand...


Absolutely! I want her to have that slow build and to think through her actions so that when it happens she wakes up in the morning with a smile...not regretting what she'd done. I fully intend to make sure she knows that any boy that _truly_ cares for her will be willing to wait until she's ready and to work through her fears with her. Anything less and he's just trying to get into her pants and not worth her time.

I see conversations like this though and it makes me glad she's only 20 months old and I have time before I need to worry.


----------



## SFC Ollie

caela said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caela said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've skipped most of this thread but can't help throwing my own 0.02$ worth in on the opening post:
> 
> I would, personally, prefer my daughter not have had sex of any variety by the time she is 16. I do want her to be well informed about how her body works, the basic mechanics of sex and that STD's can be contracted with _any_ sexual contact not just penile/vaginal intercourse. I'm hoping she will wait until she feels she is mature enough and that she'll also wait until she actually loves someone not just have sex because she feels pressured to by some boy or because everyone else says they are.
> 
> But that's just what I want for my own daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caela, that is what I wanted for my daughter too.  And if my son had lived, I'd have ALSO wanted it for him.  Not only is sex an adult activity, with adult responsibilities and risks, but the period after sexual maturity and before losing one's virginity needs to be somewhat protracted.  It's the tenderness of a first _kiss_ I wanted my daughter to remember...not the fumbling or terror of her first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely! I want her to have that slow build and to think through her actions so that when it happens she wakes up in the morning with a smile...not regretting what she'd done. I fully intend to make sure she knows that any boy that _truly_ cares for her will be willing to wait until she's ready and to work through her fears with her. Anything less and he's just trying to get into her pants and not worth her time.
> 
> I see conversations like this though and it makes me glad she's only 20 months old and I have time before I need to worry.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you'll do a fine job raising her.


----------



## caela

SFC Ollie said:


> caela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> caela, that is what I wanted for my daughter too.  And if my son had lived, I'd have ALSO wanted it for him.  Not only is sex an adult activity, with adult responsibilities and risks, but the period after sexual maturity and before losing one's virginity needs to be somewhat protracted.  It's the tenderness of a first _kiss_ I wanted my daughter to remember...not the fumbling or terror of her first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! I want her to have that slow build and to think through her actions so that when it happens she wakes up in the morning with a smile...not regretting what she'd done. I fully intend to make sure she knows that any boy that _truly_ cares for her will be willing to wait until she's ready and to work through her fears with her. Anything less and he's just trying to get into her pants and not worth her time.
> 
> I see conversations like this though and it makes me glad she's only 20 months old and I have time before I need to worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you'll do a fine job raising her.
Click to expand...


Thanks Ollie...my basic plan is make sure she's as informed as she can be and to not screw her up to badly lol.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn creepy freak, you're fuckin' cooked. I never called you a pedophile. You opened yourself up to all the people on this thread telling you what they think of your philosophy on educating young children about sex. If you can't take the heat, get the fuck off the message board.
> 
> Now what the fuck are you talking about regarding some other thread?? And provide links, you fucking lying sack of shit.
> 
> Oh, and give your pal my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you have provided much entertainment. In a demented sort of way.
Click to expand...


Oh no.  I am just a part of your audience.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have provided much entertainment. In a demented sort of way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no.  I am just a part of your audience.
Click to expand...


I know from your posts that you like to pretend you're watching me, but yet you can't back up your claims when called on it. So shitstain douchemaster, enlighten me on why I want to "hurt you".


----------



## Stainmaster

SFC Ollie said:


> caela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> caela, that is what I wanted for my daughter too.  And if my son had lived, I'd have ALSO wanted it for him.  Not only is sex an adult activity, with adult responsibilities and risks, but the period after sexual maturity and before losing one's virginity needs to be somewhat protracted.  It's the tenderness of a first _kiss_ I wanted my daughter to remember...not the fumbling or terror of her first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! I want her to have that slow build and to think through her actions so that when it happens she wakes up in the morning with a smile...not regretting what she'd done. I fully intend to make sure she knows that any boy that _truly_ cares for her will be willing to wait until she's ready and to work through her fears with her. Anything less and he's just trying to get into her pants and not worth her time.
> 
> I see conversations like this though and it makes me glad she's only 20 months old and I have time before I need to worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you'll do a fine job raising her.
Click to expand...


Hey, I've said the same things many times in several of the posts above and Vice-Commander Ollie says I am not even fit to salute him!


----------



## Madeline

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have provided much entertainment. In a demented sort of way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no.  I am just a part of your audience.
Click to expand...


Stainmaster, for this post you interrupted your vacation of bonfire hopping?  I dare say your priorities are a tad askew.  

You will only be young once.  Go have fun, and stop trying to defend the indefensible here.  This POV of yours is FUBAR and you damn well know it.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have provided much entertainment. In a demented sort of way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.  I am just a part of your audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know from your posts that you like to pretend you're watching me, but yet you can't back up your claims when called on it. So shitstain douchemaster, enlighten me on why I want to "hurt you".
Click to expand...


Read the mysterious Tea Bagger post, your answers lie there.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.  I am just a part of your audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know from your posts that you like to pretend you're watching me, but yet you can't back up your claims when called on it. So shitstain douchemaster, enlighten me on why I want to "hurt you".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the mysterious Tea Bagger post, your answers lie there.
Click to expand...


Give me a link to this post which has caused your poor soul so much angst.


----------



## Stainmaster

Madeline said:


> Stainmaster, for this post you interrupted your vacation of bonfire hopping?  I dare say your priorities are a tad askew.
> 
> You will only be young once.  Go have fun, and stop trying to defend the indefensible here.  This POV of yours is FUBAR and you damn well know it.



The bonfire ended last night, the surfing competition was Saturday.  Ethan Hawk the world champion skateboarder was there with his entourage.  The provided quite a display!  Actor, Larry Hagman lives about a block awary from where we stayed - Texas flag flying and all!  They must have had about 7,000 people in Huntington.  My fiance and I were pretty quiet.


----------



## Sherry

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know from your posts that you like to pretend you're watching me, but yet you can't back up your claims when called on it. So shitstain douchemaster, enlighten me on why I want to "hurt you".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the mysterious Tea Bagger post, your answers lie there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me a link to this post which has caused your poor soul so much angst.
Click to expand...


Oh, and if such a post really exists and you need help finding it, then I'm sure Dante will mentor you in how to do that as well. Unless of course you two broke up. I haven't seen him back defending your honor.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the mysterious Tea Bagger post, your answers lie there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a link to this post which has caused your poor soul so much angst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and if such a post really exists and you need help finding it, then I'm sure Dante will mentor you in how to do that as well. Unless of course you two broke up. I haven't seen him back defending your honor.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

Sherry said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the mysterious Tea Bagger post, your answers lie there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a link to this post which has caused your poor soul so much angst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and if such a post really exists and you need help finding it, then I'm sure Dante will mentor you in how to do that as well. Unless of course you two broke up. I haven't seen him back defending your honor.
Click to expand...


I will tell you this you dried up, smelly, old  twat, I have no love interests at USMB.  you'll have to get up off your knees and beg somebody else for a PM love affair. 

gawd, I love dishing it back at trash talking broads.


----------



## Sherry

Dante said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a link to this post which has caused your poor soul so much angst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and if such a post really exists and you need help finding it, then I'm sure Dante will mentor you in how to do that as well. Unless of course you two broke up. I haven't seen him back defending your honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will tell you this you dried up, smelly, old  twat, I have no love interests at USMB.
> 
> gawd, I love dishing it back at trash talking broads.
Click to expand...


It's sweet how you're working it so hard to flatter and impress your little boy toy by rushing to his defense. Now he'll forever be your lap dog, you rascally weasel. It's time to put on your big boy pants and stop throwing such a hissy fit because I finally started returning your neg rep. As long as you choose to initiate it, expect a response. Either way though, you'll continue to amuse me.


----------



## Dante

Sherry said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and if such a post really exists and you need help finding it, then I'm sure Dante will mentor you in how to do that as well. Unless of course you two broke up. I haven't seen him back defending your honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you this you dried up, smelly, old  twat, I have no love interests at USMB.
> 
> gawd, I love dishing it back at trash talking broads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's sweet how you're working it so hard to flatter and impress your little boy toy by rushing to his defense. Now he'll forever be your lap dog, you rascally weasel. It's time to put on your big boy pants and stop throwing such a hissy fit because I finally started returning your neg rep. As long as you choose to initiate it, expect a response. Either way though, you'll continue to amuse me.
Click to expand...


you neg rep-ped me? who knew? 

I am hardly coming to Stain's defense. He appears to be quite capable of defending himself. I apologize for breaking into your little love spat.

carry on


----------



## Sherry

Dante said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you this you dried up, smelly, old  twat, I have no love interests at USMB.
> 
> gawd, I love dishing it back at trash talking broads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sweet how you're working it so hard to flatter and impress your little boy toy by rushing to his defense. Now he'll forever be your lap dog, you rascally weasel. It's time to put on your big boy pants and stop throwing such a hissy fit because I finally started returning your neg rep. As long as you choose to initiate it, expect a response. Either way though, you'll continue to amuse me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you neg rep-ped me? who knew?
> 
> I am hardly coming to Stain's defense. He appears to be quite capable of defending himself. I apologize for breaking into your little love spat.
> 
> carry on
Click to expand...


Don't abandon him after taking him under your wing. I don't think he can handle the rejection.


----------



## Dante

Sherry said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sweet how you're working it so hard to flatter and impress your little boy toy by rushing to his defense. Now he'll forever be your lap dog, you rascally weasel. It's time to put on your big boy pants and stop throwing such a hissy fit because I finally started returning your neg rep. As long as you choose to initiate it, expect a response. Either way though, you'll continue to amuse me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you neg rep-ped me? who knew?
> 
> I am hardly coming to Stain's defense. He appears to be quite capable of defending himself. I apologize for breaking into your little love spat.
> 
> carry on
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't abandon him after taking him under your wing. I don't think he can handle the rejection.
Click to expand...


Pricks don't have wings. But it's not surprising you didn't know that.


----------



## Sherry

Dante said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> you neg rep-ped me? who knew?
> 
> I am hardly coming to Stain's defense. He appears to be quite capable of defending himself. I apologize for breaking into your little love spat.
> 
> carry on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't abandon him after taking him under your wing. I don't think he can handle the rejection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pricks don't have wings. But it's not surprising you didn't know that.
Click to expand...


Ok, well wherever it is that you like to keep your muses stashed.


----------



## Dante

Sherry said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't abandon him after taking him under your wing. I don't think he can handle the rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pricks don't have wings. But it's not surprising you didn't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, well wherever it is that you like to keep your muses stashed.
Click to expand...


You remind me of that little girl in 7th grade who whenever she got a chance, kept pulling down the zipper of my pants.


----------



## Sherry

Dante said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pricks don't have wings. But it's not surprising you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, well wherever it is that you like to keep your muses stashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You remind me of that little girl in 7th grade who whenever she got a chance, kept pulling down the zipper of my pants.
Click to expand...


Is this your lame attempt at trying to get the thread back on topic??


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Madeline said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I graduated high school in the early 1970's.  My Junior and Senior years, I was close friends with a gay student, a male.  I was the ONLY friend he had.  People shunned him, and I am sure he endured much worse when I wasn't there.  He wrote gorgeous poetry -- about _suicide._  I truely think if he had not had the acceptance of at least _one_ human/peer, he would have died.
> 
> We never spoke about his sexuality.  In those days, I did not have the language or social grace to do so, to let him know that he was not only okay by me, but 100% normal and healthy.
> 
> We NEED gay teachers.  Gay kidlets need to see that there are gay adults they can trust, who are safe to be around and who have happy and successful lives "despite" their sexuality.
> 
> I do not know whether I agree with Stainmaster's proposal.  I took a class in college on Human Sexuality, but it dealt with the social implications of sex, not techniques.  I don't really think we need to teach kidlets how to have anal sex, etc.
> 
> But while we stick our heads in the sand, or up our asses, kidlets in _middle school_ are contracting deadly cancers of the throat, mouth or lips from HPV due to oral sex.  Teen pregnancy rates are soaring.  HIV infection rates are up.
> 
> We indulge the *anti-sexual hysteria mobs *at the expense of our kidlets and our society.  It is cowardly for any group of humans to sacrifice its children in any dispute...especially one on how "valuable" sexual ignorance is to a few.
Click to expand...


Normal and healthy? You are out of your fucking mind.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, well wherever it is that you like to keep your muses stashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of that little girl in 7th grade who whenever she got a chance, kept pulling down the zipper of my pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this your lame attempt at trying to get the thread back on topic??
Click to expand...


Don't waste your time.  Sherry has no credibility at USMB.  When you respond to her, she just gets all fired up again.  I just try to pass her off with polite interest using the popcorn icon.


----------



## Stainmaster

Lonestar_logic said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I graduated high school in the early 1970's.  My Junior and Senior years, I was close friends with a gay student, a male.  I was the ONLY friend he had.  People shunned him, and I am sure he endured much worse when I wasn't there.  He wrote gorgeous poetry -- about _suicide._  I truely think if he had not had the acceptance of at least _one_ human/peer, he would have died.
> 
> We never spoke about his sexuality.  In those days, I did not have the language or social grace to do so, to let him know that he was not only okay by me, but 100% normal and healthy.
> 
> We NEED gay teachers.  Gay kidlets need to see that there are gay adults they can trust, who are safe to be around and who have happy and successful lives "despite" their sexuality.
> 
> I do not know whether I agree with Stainmaster's proposal.  I took a class in college on Human Sexuality, but it dealt with the social implications of sex, not techniques.  I don't really think we need to teach kidlets how to have anal sex, etc.
> 
> But while we stick our heads in the sand, or up our asses, kidlets in _middle school_ are contracting deadly cancers of the throat, mouth or lips from HPV due to oral sex.  Teen pregnancy rates are soaring.  HIV infection rates are up.
> 
> We indulge the *anti-sexual hysteria mobs *at the expense of our kidlets and our society.  It is cowardly for any group of humans to sacrifice its children in any dispute...especially one on how "valuable" sexual ignorance is to a few.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal and healthy? You are out of your fucking mind.
Click to expand...


Nice job Lonestar_logic you just took out the one voice of reason in this thread.  Madeline is the one conservative who has made a strong effort to bring the differing opinions together in this thread.


----------



## Madeline

Lonestar_logic said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we do have a problem.  A couple hundred years ago people died at age 30, and marriage happened in the early teens.  As the planet's culture has changed, sex education has not moved much.  Teaching kids about sex is not enough, professional sex therapists should be used, if needed, to make sure teens know how everything works.  A variety of programs could be offered from school, to church, to parents.
> 
> If we can clear up sexual hang-ups before one becomes a young adult it might have a significant impact on happiness and curtailing sex crimes.  Remember about 17% of teens try suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"If a kid has not had straight & gay sex by the time they are 16 we have a problem?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I graduated high school in the early 1970's.  My Junior and Senior years, I was close friends with a gay student, a male.  I was the ONLY friend he had.  People shunned him, and I am sure he endured much worse when I wasn't there.  He wrote gorgeous poetry -- about _suicide._  I truely think if he had not had the acceptance of at least _one_ human/peer, he would have died.
> 
> We never spoke about his sexuality.  In those days, I did not have the language or social grace to do so, to let him know that he was not only okay by me, but 100% normal and healthy.
> 
> We NEED gay teachers.  Gay kidlets need to see that there are gay adults they can trust, who are safe to be around and who have happy and successful lives "despite" their sexuality.
> 
> I do not know whether I agree with Stainmaster's proposal.  I took a class in college on Human Sexuality, but it dealt with the social implications of sex, not techniques.  I don't really think we need to teach kidlets how to have anal sex, etc.
> 
> But while we stick our heads in the sand, or up our asses, kidlets in _middle school_ are contracting deadly cancers of the throat, mouth or lips from HPV due to oral sex.  Teen pregnancy rates are soaring.  HIV infection rates are up.
> 
> We indulge the *anti-sexual hysteria mobs *at the expense of our kidlets and our society.  It is cowardly for any group of humans to sacrifice its children in any dispute...especially one on how "valuable" sexual ignorance is to a few.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal and healthy? You are out of your fucking mind.
Click to expand...


I had to read this three times to get your drift, Lonestar_logic.  Yes, GLBT folks are normal and healthy.  Straight people who pander hatred towards them, not so much I'm afraid.











When are we going to STOP promoting hatred of those we think are different?


----------



## SFC Ollie

I Don't hate Gays, My stepson is Gay, and I had him and his former partner live at my house for a few months.. However That does not mean I have to accept their lifestyle as normal. And it doesn't mean I have to accept Same Sex marriage or gays in the Military. And i certainly will not accept that we teach children about gays or want them to experience gay sex before they are 16, or ever for that matter. Which is what stainedmattress started this thread about.


----------



## AllieBaba

Madeline said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I graduated high school in the early 1970's.  My Junior and Senior years, I was close friends with a gay student, a male.  I was the ONLY friend he had.  People shunned him, and I am sure he endured much worse when I wasn't there.  He wrote gorgeous poetry -- about _suicide._  I truely think if he had not had the acceptance of at least _one_ human/peer, he would have died.
> 
> We never spoke about his sexuality.  In those days, I did not have the language or social grace to do so, to let him know that he was not only okay by me, but 100% normal and healthy.
> 
> We NEED gay teachers.  Gay kidlets need to see that there are gay adults they can trust, who are safe to be around and who have happy and successful lives "despite" their sexuality.
> 
> I do not know whether I agree with Stainmaster's proposal.  I took a class in college on Human Sexuality, but it dealt with the social implications of sex, not techniques.  I don't really think we need to teach kidlets how to have anal sex, etc.
> 
> But while we stick our heads in the sand, or up our asses, kidlets in _middle school_ are contracting deadly cancers of the throat, mouth or lips from HPV due to oral sex.  Teen pregnancy rates are soaring.  HIV infection rates are up.
> 
> We indulge the *anti-sexual hysteria mobs *at the expense of our kidlets and our society.  It is cowardly for any group of humans to sacrifice its children in any dispute...especially one on how "valuable" sexual ignorance is to a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal and healthy? You are out of your fucking mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to read this three times to get your drift, Lonestar_logic.  Yes, GLBT folks are normal and healthy.  Straight people who pander hatred towards them, not so much I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are we going to STOP promoting hatred of those we think are different?
Click to expand...


Nobody's promoting hatred of gays.
We are however, drawing the line at promoting sex with children.

Do you get the difference? Because most leftists absolutely don't. They think if you don't want people to have sex with children, you must be a homophobe. I don't know why all lefties make the assumption that pedophiles and gays are the same thing, but they apparently do, since they always whine about the hatred of gays when people insist it's perverted (and illegal) to promote sex with children.


----------



## Dante

AllieBaba said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal and healthy? You are out of your fucking mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to read this three times to get your drift, Lonestar_logic.  Yes, GLBT folks are normal and healthy.  Straight people who pander hatred towards them, not so much I'm afraid.
> 
> http://www.phelps-a-thon.com/ltcc_files/phelps.jp/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ehgZDHqTA9w/R2Hw4oEnjoI/AAAAAAAAAZU/UkyYuk59dYw/s400/GayBash+Brazil.jp/IMG]
> 
> When are we going to STOP promoting hatred of those we think are different?[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> Nobody's promoting hatred of gays.
> We are however, drawing the line at promoting sex with children.
> 
> Do you get the difference? Because most leftists absolutely don't. They think if you don't want people to have sex with children, you must be a homophobe. I don't know why all lefties make the assumption that pedophiles and gays are the same thing, but they apparently do, since they always whine about the hatred of gays when people insist it's perverted (and illegal) to promote sex with children.[/QUOTE]
> 
> What do you think of people who married off their young daughters throughout history?
> 
> I do not promote or look favorably upon adults having sex with children, but I do know there were times when families and culture favored it. An intelligent discussion on a topic like this is almost impossible when the creepy people like you enter it accusing everyone of promoting sex with children.
> 
> In America today there are old ladies who have been happily married for decades, who had children in their early teen years, and who got married very young. Do you condemn them and their husbands and extended families who supported the marriages and children?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

SFC Ollie said:


> I Don't hate Gays*, My stepson is Gay, and I had him and his former partner live at my house for a few months.. However That does not mean I have to accept their lifestyle as normal. *And it doesn't mean I have to accept Same Sex marriage or gays in the Military. And i certainly will not accept that we teach children about gays or want them to experience gay sex before they are 16, or ever for that matter. Which is what stainedmattress started this thread about.



The disconnect in your mind must be a great burden. There is only so much denial a mind can handle before an episode presents itself. You poor man.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Dante said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Don't hate Gays*, My stepson is Gay, and I had him and his former partner live at my house for a few months.. However That does not mean I have to accept their lifestyle as normal. *And it doesn't mean I have to accept Same Sex marriage or gays in the Military. And i certainly will not accept that we teach children about gays or want them to experience gay sex before they are 16, or ever for that matter. Which is what stainedmattress started this thread about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The disconnect in your mind must be a great burden. There is only so much denial a mind can handle before an episode presents itself. You poor man.
Click to expand...


There is no denial in my mind. Does seem to be quite a bit of clutter in yours though.


----------



## Stainmaster

Dante said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to read this three times to get your drift, Lonestar_logic.  Yes, GLBT folks are normal and healthy.  Straight people who pander hatred towards them, not so much I'm afraid.
> 
> http://www.phelps-a-thon.com/ltcc_files/phelps.jp/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ehgZDHqTA9w/R2Hw4oEnjoI/AAAAAAAAAZU/UkyYuk59dYw/s400/GayBash+Brazil.jp/IMG]
> 
> When are we going to STOP promoting hatred of those we think are different?[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/quote]
> 
> Nobody's promoting hatred of gays.
> We are however, drawing the line at promoting sex with children.
> 
> Do you get the difference? Because most leftists absolutely don't. They think if you don't want people to have sex with children, you must be a homophobe. I don't know why all lefties make the assumption that pedophiles and gays are the same thing, but they apparently do, since they always whine about the hatred of gays when people insist it's perverted (and illegal) to promote sex with children.[/QUOTE]
> 
> What do you think of people who married off their young daughters throughout history?
> 
> I do not promote or look favorably upon adults having sex with children, but I do know there were times when families and culture favored it. An intelligent discussion on a topic like this is almost impossible when the creepy people like you enter it accusing everyone of promoting sex with children.
> 
> In America today there are old ladies who have been happily married for decades, who had children in their early teen years, and who got married very young. Do you condemn them and their husbands and extended families who supported the marriages and children?[/QUOTE]
> 
> This thread is supposed to be about making sex easier for young people.  Now this.  I have said this before, anyone forcing sex on someone else is violating human rights, gay, bi, or straight.  If an adult forces themselves sexually on a child, just end them.  That will get the message across.  (Next comes the accusation that this independent is a liberal).
> 
> As for a gay person taking a beating, it is wrong on many levels.   This thread has degenerated, and outlived it's usefulness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## candiedkisses85

Wow I didn't have sex til I was 19. Guess I was some sort of weirdo.


----------



## Stainmaster

candiedkisses85 said:


> Wow I didn't have sex til I was 19. Guess I was some sort of weirdo.



Under normal circumstances, I'd be asking you if you thought it was to your advantage or not.  But, with the venom coming out on these matters, rational discussion is just not possible at this time.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of that little girl in 7th grade who whenever she got a chance, kept pulling down the zipper of my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your lame attempt at trying to get the thread back on topic??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time.  Sherry has no credibility at USMB.  When you respond to her, she just gets all fired up again.  I just try to pass her off with polite interest using the popcorn icon.
Click to expand...


It's his time to waste. Don't worry your vapid little head about me when you're the one who has to do so much damage control to your reputation after this "interesting" journey. Now get popping.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your lame attempt at trying to get the thread back on topic??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time.  Sherry has no credibility at USMB.  When you respond to her, she just gets all fired up again.  I just try to pass her off with polite interest using the popcorn icon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's his time to waste. Don't worry your vapid little head about me when you're the one who has to do so much damage control to your reputation after this "interesting" journey. Now get popping.
Click to expand...


Ok, basically this thread has served it's purpose, and we are down to name calling.  So, the rest of this is a write off anyway.  I have challenged Sherry to read me at least three times in different threads.  Now she's talking about "damage control to my reputation."  

I just can not let this one go by, 

*tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
I can't think of a single thing.   I wonder have I found the conversation stopper for Sherry?  Will 16 year olds figure out sex without this thread?  Is this thread finally going to die?  Stay tune for the next exciting episode of "Rants from Tea Baggers."


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time.  Sherry has no credibility at USMB.  When you respond to her, she just gets all fired up again.  I just try to pass her off with polite interest using the popcorn icon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's his time to waste. Don't worry your vapid little head about me when you're the one who has to do so much damage control to your reputation after this "interesting" journey. Now get popping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, basically this thread has served it's purpose, and we are down to name calling.  So, the rest of this is a write off anyway.  I have challenged Sherry to read me at least three times in different threads.  Now she's talking about "damage control to my reputation."
> 
> I just can not let this one go by,
> 
> *tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> I can't think of a single thing.   I wonder have I found the conversation stopper for Sherry?  Will 16 year olds figure out sex without this thread?  Is this thread finally going to die?  Stay tune for the next exciting episode of "Rants from Tea Baggers."
Click to expand...


Ignorance is bliss. You still haven't linked to any posts showing me as a member of the Tea Party. I even gave your dumb ass the tools on how to find such a post if you think it exists. I'll wait patiently while you go dig.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's his time to waste. Don't worry your vapid little head about me when you're the one who has to do so much damage control to your reputation after this "interesting" journey. Now get popping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, basically this thread has served it's purpose, and we are down to name calling.  So, the rest of this is a write off anyway.  I have challenged Sherry to read me at least three times in different threads.  Now she's talking about "damage control to my reputation."
> 
> I just can not let this one go by,
> 
> *tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> I can't think of a single thing.   I wonder have I found the conversation stopper for Sherry?  Will 16 year olds figure out sex without this thread?  Is this thread finally going to die?  Stay tune for the next exciting episode of "Rants from Tea Baggers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignorance is bliss. You still haven't linked to any posts showing me as a member of the Tea Party. I even gave your dumb ass the tools on how to find such a post if you think it exists. I'll wait patiently while you go dig.
Click to expand...


You are not worth the time Sherry.  You have attacked my reputation, (ostensibly).  Back it up.  Everyone is listening, the lights are on you! 

*tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, basically this thread has served it's purpose, and we are down to name calling.  So, the rest of this is a write off anyway.  I have challenged Sherry to read me at least three times in different threads.  Now she's talking about "damage control to my reputation."
> 
> I just can not let this one go by,
> 
> *tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> I can't think of a single thing.   I wonder have I found the conversation stopper for Sherry?  Will 16 year olds figure out sex without this thread?  Is this thread finally going to die?  Stay tune for the next exciting episode of "Rants from Tea Baggers."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is bliss. You still haven't linked to any posts showing me as a member of the Tea Party. I even gave your dumb ass the tools on how to find such a post if you think it exists. I'll wait patiently while you go dig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not worth the time Sherry.  You have attacked my reputation, (ostensibly).  Back it up.  Everyone is listening, the lights are on you!
> 
> *tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
Click to expand...


In other words, they don't exist. Enough people have read and commented on this thread that you should be aware of exactly what you're thought of, but if you still have doubts then feel free to go back and start on page one. If you feel attacked, then live and learn and realize that you brought it all on yourself. Now go dry your eyes.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is bliss. You still haven't linked to any posts showing me as a member of the Tea Party. I even gave your dumb ass the tools on how to find such a post if you think it exists. I'll wait patiently while you go dig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not worth the time Sherry.  You have attacked my reputation, (ostensibly).  Back it up.  Everyone is listening, the lights are on you!
> 
> *tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, they don't exist. Enough people have read and commented on this thread that you should be aware of exactly what you're thought of, but if you still have doubts then feel free to go back and start on page one. If you feel attacked, then live and learn and realize that you brought it all on yourself. Now go dry your eyes.
Click to expand...


Very disappointing entrance Sherry, and you have not satisfied the need to know from your audience.  Spell it out Sherry, or is this just more of your name-calling bravado?

*Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
Sherry's got nothing, just running her mouth.  Where is that big flock of people rushing to Sherry's defense?  There are no Sherry followers, she just jumps from thread to thread emptying her brain.  Sherry is an embarrassment to the conservative community.

*Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not worth the time Sherry.  You have attacked my reputation, (ostensibly).  Back it up.  Everyone is listening, the lights are on you!
> 
> *tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, they don't exist. Enough people have read and commented on this thread that you should be aware of exactly what you're thought of, but if you still have doubts then feel free to go back and start on page one. If you feel attacked, then live and learn and realize that you brought it all on yourself. Now go dry your eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very disappointing entrance Sherry, and you have not satisfied the need to know from your audience.  Spell it out Sherry, or is this just more of your name-calling bravado?
> 
> *Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> Sherry's got nothing, just running her mouth.  Where is that big flock of people rushing to Sherry's defense?  There are no Sherry followers, she just jumps from thread to thread emptying her brain.  Sherry is an embarrassment to the conservative community.
> 
> *Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
Click to expand...


You are working yourself into quite the little tizzy. I've really gotten to you about your precious reputation. You take message boards way too seriously to put so much emotional investment into them, but it sure is entertaining to watch. Hey, blue is my favorite color.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, they don't exist. Enough people have read and commented on this thread that you should be aware of exactly what you're thought of, but if you still have doubts then feel free to go back and start on page one. If you feel attacked, then live and learn and realize that you brought it all on yourself. Now go dry your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very disappointing entrance Sherry, and you have not satisfied the need to know from your audience.  Spell it out Sherry, or is this just more of your name-calling bravado?
> 
> *Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> Sherry's got nothing, just running her mouth.  Where is that big flock of people rushing to Sherry's defense?  There are no Sherry followers, she just jumps from thread to thread emptying her brain.  Sherry is an embarrassment to the conservative community.
> 
> *Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are working yourself into quite the little tizzy. I've really gotten to you about your precious reputation. You take message boards way too seriously to put so much emotional investment into them, but it sure is entertaining to watch. Hey, blue is my favorite color.
Click to expand...


Oh yes your majesty, you have cut me to the quick!  I will probably need a sleeping pill tonight!  You are the one who brought up my precious reputation.  Oh yes, Sherry, I live my entire life by the advice I get from people like you on message boards.  

You seem like the one who has an "emotional investment" problem.  Was that the big reveal?  You made an accusation, now back it up.  Or, just get the board.

*Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
*Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
*Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Very disappointing entrance Sherry, and you have not satisfied the need to know from your audience.  Spell it out Sherry, or is this just more of your name-calling bravado?
> 
> *Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> Sherry's got nothing, just running her mouth.  Where is that big flock of people rushing to Sherry's defense?  There are no Sherry followers, she just jumps from thread to thread emptying her brain.  Sherry is an embarrassment to the conservative community.
> 
> *Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​



You are working yourself into quite the little tizzy. I've really gotten to you about your precious reputation. You take message boards way too seriously to put so much emotional investment into them, but it sure is entertaining to watch. Hey, blue is my favorite color.[/QUOTE]

Oh yes your majesty, you have cut me to the quick!  I will probably need a sleeping pill tonight!  You are the one who brought up my precious reputation.  Oh yes, Sherry, I live my entire life by the advice I get from people like you on message boards.  

You seem like the one who has an "emotional investment" problem.  Was that the big reveal?  You made an accusation, now back it up.  Or, just get the board.

*Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​[/QUOTE]

*Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​[/QUOTE]

*Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Everyone enjoys a meltdown and yours is shaping up to be a beauty. Again, I would prefer that you stomp your feet in blue. It matches my eyes.


----------



## AllieBaba

Dante said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to read this three times to get your drift, Lonestar_logic.  Yes, GLBT folks are normal and healthy.  Straight people who pander hatred towards them, not so much I'm afraid.
> 
> http://www.phelps-a-thon.com/ltcc_files/phelps.jp/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ehgZDHqTA9w/R2Hw4oEnjoI/AAAAAAAAAZU/UkyYuk59dYw/s400/GayBash+Brazil.jp/IMG]
> 
> When are we going to STOP promoting hatred of those we think are different?[/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR][/quote]
> 
> Nobody's promoting hatred of gays.
> We are however, drawing the line at promoting sex with children.
> 
> Do you get the difference? Because most leftists absolutely don't. They think if you don't want people to have sex with children, you must be a homophobe. I don't know why all lefties make the assumption that pedophiles and gays are the same thing, but they apparently do, since they always whine about the hatred of gays when people insist it's perverted (and illegal) to promote sex with children.[/QUOTE]
> 
> What do you think of people who married off their young daughters throughout history?
> 
> I do not promote or look favorably upon adults having sex with children, but I do know there were times when families and culture favored it. An intelligent discussion on a topic like this is almost impossible when the creepy people like you enter it accusing everyone of promoting sex with children.
> 
> In America today there are old ladies who have been happily married for decades, who had children in their early teen years, and who got married very young. Do you condemn them and their husbands and extended families who supported the marriages and children?[/QUOTE]
> 
> I would condemn anyone in this day and age who promotes sex with children. Period.
> 
> This isn't about demonizing cultural norms of the past. We live in the present, and presently, it is acknowledged that it is WRONG to pressure children into sex, to have sex with children, or to fantasize about sex with children.
> 
> Presently, Stain is promoting the idea that we coerce children into having sex. That is wrong, and illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Everyone enjoys a meltdown and yours is shaping up to be a beauty. Again, I would prefer that you stomp your feet in blue. It matches my eyes.



Now Sherry, think this through, how can I be having a "meltdown," when you are hiding from answering a question?  When you asked me the same kind of question about what I thought of you.  I gave you a straight forward direct answer.  You never responded.  In fact here it is:



> *You are a crude and rude bigot. You are alone, and have no friends which is why you are everywhere on USMB. You are tolerated here. You ignore the facts and vomit opinions with nothing to back them up. It is judgemental people like you that hold progress back, and make life difficult for young people. The election of 2008 wiped you out, and you can not accept it. You are sarcastic, but have not learned comic technique. Your lines fall flat. You're a bore. America love it or leave it.
> 
> I apologize to other posters for this comment, but it has been building in other threads. Sherry opened the door here. Sherry is a witch. *



NOW ANSWER THE QUESTION SHERRY, HOW HAVE I DAMAGED MY REPUTATION?  JUST FESS UP THIS.  YOU WERE JUST RUNNING YOUR KEYBOARD WITHOUT THINKING.

*Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
I guess it is clear to everyone that Sherry has crawled back under her rock.  I will not insult the intelligence of the USMB membership by continuing this waste of time in this thread.  I will monitor the thread for an answer.  This is the second time Sherry has pulled her "attack and run" scenario, which again has turned into "crash and burn" for her.  Most people would be so embarrassed being nailed like this, that they would just disappear.  But, not Sherry, she'll be back!


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone enjoys a meltdown and yours is shaping up to be a beauty. Again, I would prefer that you stomp your feet in blue. It matches my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Sherry, think this through, how can I be having a "meltdown," when you are hiding from answering a question?  When you asked me the same kind of question about what I thought of you.  I gave you a straight forward direct answer.  You never responded.  In fact here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are a crude and rude bigot. You are alone, and have no friends which is why you are everywhere on USMB. You are tolerated here. You ignore the facts and vomit opinions with nothing to back them up. It is judgemental people like you that hold progress back, and make life difficult for young people. The election of 2008 wiped you out, and you can not accept it. You are sarcastic, but have not learned comic technique. Your lines fall flat. You're a bore. America love it or leave it.
> 
> I apologize to other posters for this comment, but it has been building in other threads. Sherry opened the door here. Sherry is a witch. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW ANSWER THE QUESTION SHERRY, HOW HAVE I DAMAGED MY REPUTATION?  JUST FESS UP THIS.  YOU WERE JUST RUNNING YOUR KEYBOARD WITHOUT THINKING.
> 
> *Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> I guess it is clear to everyone that Sherry has crawled back under her rock.  I will not insult the intelligence of the USMB membership by continuing this waste of time in this thread.  I will monitor the thread for an answer.  This is the second time Sherry has pulled her "attack and run" scenario, which again has turned into "crash and burn" for her.  Most people would be so embarrassed being nailed like this, that they would just disappear.  But, not Sherry, she'll be back!
Click to expand...


The difference between you and me is that I don't care what you think of me. I think it is hysterical how wrapped up you are in my opinion of you. I don't know what other threads you're talking about, but I will continue to bait you to show your ass.


----------



## Sherry

Oh, and for switching to the blue font.....Sit, Boo Boo, sit. Good dog.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone enjoys a meltdown and yours is shaping up to be a beauty. Again, I would prefer that you stomp your feet in blue. It matches my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Sherry, think this through, how can I be having a "meltdown," when you are hiding from answering a question?  When you asked me the same kind of question about what I thought of you.  I gave you a straight forward direct answer.  You never responded.  In fact here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are a crude and rude bigot. You are alone, and have no friends which is why you are everywhere on USMB. You are tolerated here. You ignore the facts and vomit opinions with nothing to back them up. It is judgemental people like you that hold progress back, and make life difficult for young people. The election of 2008 wiped you out, and you can not accept it. You are sarcastic, but have not learned comic technique. Your lines fall flat. You're a bore. America love it or leave it.
> 
> I apologize to other posters for this comment, but it has been building in other threads. Sherry opened the door here. Sherry is a witch. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOW ANSWER THE QUESTION SHERRY, HOW HAVE I DAMAGED MY REPUTATION?  JUST FESS UP THIS.  YOU WERE JUST RUNNING YOUR KEYBOARD WITHOUT THINKING.
> 
> *Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> I guess it is clear to everyone that Sherry has crawled back under her rock.  I will not insult the intelligence of the USMB membership by continuing this waste of time in this thread.  I will monitor the thread for an answer.  This is the second time Sherry has pulled her "attack and run" scenario, which again has turned into "crash and burn" for her.  Most people would be so embarrassed being nailed like this, that they would just disappear.  But, not Sherry, she'll be back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The difference between you and me is that I don't care what you think of me. I think it is hysterical how wrapped up you are in my opinion of you. I don't know what other threads you're talking about, but I will continue to bait you to show your ass.
Click to expand...


*You have lost by default.  You are outed....nothing, but hot air.*


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Sherry, think this through, how can I be having a "meltdown," when you are hiding from answering a question?  When you asked me the same kind of question about what I thought of you.  I gave you a straight forward direct answer.  You never responded.  In fact here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> NOW ANSWER THE QUESTION SHERRY, HOW HAVE I DAMAGED MY REPUTATION?  JUST FESS UP THIS.  YOU WERE JUST RUNNING YOUR KEYBOARD WITHOUT THINKING.
> 
> *Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> I guess it is clear to everyone that Sherry has crawled back under her rock.  I will not insult the intelligence of the USMB membership by continuing this waste of time in this thread.  I will monitor the thread for an answer.  This is the second time Sherry has pulled her "attack and run" scenario, which again has turned into "crash and burn" for her.  Most people would be so embarrassed being nailed like this, that they would just disappear.  But, not Sherry, she'll be back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between you and me is that I don't care what you think of me. I think it is hysterical how wrapped up you are in my opinion of you. I don't know what other threads you're talking about, but I will continue to bait you to show your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You have lost by default.  You are outed....nothing, but hot air.*
Click to expand...


You do make me laugh. Listen, I know this is just a game, because you're perfectly capable of reviewing this thread and reading all the comments. However, if you really are delusional enough to think that you have garnered any respect for your warped perspective on this thread, well then more power to your ignorant ass. There was only one person who was willing to give you the benefit of the doubt, and you shit on her. The other posters clearly think you're FUBAR. Now please, continue on with your contrived temper tantrum, Sarah.


----------



## Stainmaster

Sherry said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between you and me is that I don't care what you think of me. I think it is hysterical how wrapped up you are in my opinion of you. I don't know what other threads you're talking about, but I will continue to bait you to show your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You have lost by default.  You are outed....nothing, but hot air.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do make me laugh. Listen, I know this is just a game, because you're perfectly capable of reviewing this thread and reading all the comments. However, if you really are delusional enough to think that you have garnered any respect for your warped perspective on this thread, well then more power to your ignorant ass. There was only one person who was willing to give you the benefit of the doubt, and you shit on her. The other posters clearly think you're FUBAR. Now please, continue on with your contrived temper tantrum, Sarah.
Click to expand...


*Too little too late.  Just the usual name-calling.  Nothing specific, like original thought.  You're nothing but hot air.*


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You have lost by default.  You are outed....nothing, but hot air.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do make me laugh. Listen, I know this is just a game, because you're perfectly capable of reviewing this thread and reading all the comments. However, if you really are delusional enough to think that you have garnered any respect for your warped perspective on this thread, well then more power to your ignorant ass. There was only one person who was willing to give you the benefit of the doubt, and you shit on her. The other posters clearly think you're FUBAR. Now please, continue on with your contrived temper tantrum, Sarah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Too little too late.  Just the usual name-calling.  Nothing specific like original thought.  You're nothing but hot air.*
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

I see you switched back to red to show your defiance. Bwahahaha


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


>



I was hoping you'd see my post and take the bait.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


>



Don't be embarrassed. It's a typical rookie blunder.


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


>



Trying to get to China??


----------



## Stainmaster

Stainmaster said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Sherry, think this through, how can I be having a "meltdown," when you are hiding from answering a question?  When you asked me the same kind of question about what I thought of you.  I gave you a straight forward direct answer.  You never responded.  In fact here it is:
> 
> *NOW ANSWER THE QUESTION SHERRY;*
> 
> *Tell me Sherry what damage has been done to my reputation.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between you and me is that I don't care what you think of me. I think it is hysterical how wrapped up you are in my opinion of you. I don't know what other threads you're talking about, but I will continue to bait you to show your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You have lost by default.  You are outed....nothing, but hot air.  Stop wasting everyone's time with your ramblings.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Sherry

Stainmaster said:


>



I'm worried about your girlish figure. I hope you don't load that up with too much butter.


----------

